# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Glenn Beck is insane

## Pepper Belly

For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.

----------

usfan (06-10-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I see you have uncovered yourself as an agenda poster....... a fervent anti-Zionist.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-10-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Let's see.

We have an antisemite here, bashing BECK for being a "Nazi"?

Do you have anything to bring to our discussions other than iconoclasm and smears?

Seems you want less to discuss than to stir the shit.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I see you have uncovered yourself as an agenda poster....... a fervent anti-Zionist.


I couldn't care less if Israel does or doesn't exist, so I'm not so much an anti-Zionist as I am an American anti-Zionist. Leave them to take care of themselves. Leave me out of it.

But actually, this really is about Beck. I believe his addicitive personality makes him go nutso over whatever is his obsession du jour, presently Mormonism and Israel.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Let's see.
> 
> We have an antisemite here, bashing BECK for being a "Nazi"?
> 
> Do you have anything to bring to our discussions other than iconoclasm and smears?
> 
> Seems you want less to discuss than to stir the shit.


Re read my post. You have just outed yourself as a reactionary fool.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015),Karl (07-05-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


YOU are convinced Beck is insane.................................and YOU enjoy and watch his show.

There is nothing else I need to know about you.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> YOU are convinced Beck is insane.................................and YOU enjoy and watch his show.
> 
> There is nothing else I need to know about you.


Again, re read the post. Crazy people can be very entertaining, so while you should be hilarious, strangely you are not.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Again, re read the post. Crazy people can be very entertaining, so while you should be hilarious, strangely you are not.


It's best to stay away from crazy people as they tend to rub off. At least that's what I would do.

----------

Karl (07-05-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I couldn't care less if Israel does or doesn't exist, so I'm not so much an anti-Zionist as I am an American anti-Zionist. Leave them to take care of themselves. Leave me out of it.
> 
> But actually, this really is about Beck. I believe his addicitive personality makes him go nutso over whatever is his obsession du jour, presently Mormonism and Israel.


I followed Beck for quite some time. His full support of Israel is not just a current position. He has held it for quite some time. Unlike some he has put himself at personal risk right in the heart of Israel, with no small unsubstantiated risk from the terrorizing Pal elements in the immediate area.

http://www.glennbeck.com/israel/

----------

Karl (07-05-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

I think Beck is freaking out over the stunningly rapid decline and moral decay of America.

Makes sense to me.  Unfortunately, Beck, who is a student of history is in denial about where the trends we see in America always end up.

The crapper.

Recommended reading for everyone:  Toffler's "Future Shock."  This old tome has proven to be amazingly clairvoyant.  Toffler predicted the decline and he also predicted the acceleration of the decline.

Read it, you'll really understand what is happening to Western Civilization.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I followed Beck for quite some time. His full support of Israel is not just a current position. He has held it for quite some time. Unlike some he has put himself at personal risk right in the heart of Israel, with no small unsubstantiated risk from the terrorizing Pal elements in the immediate area.
> 
> http://www.glennbeck.com/israel/


I know he's been a Zionist for a long time, but he has gone looney tunes over the past few years.

----------


## Dan40

> Again, re read the post. Crazy people can be very entertaining, so while you should be hilarious, strangely you are not.


When I intend to be funny, I am.

My post about you was a serious and intelligent comment.  Clear that you did not understand that, and why.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I think Beck is freaking out over the stunningly rapid decline and moral decay of America.


Well he's got that right, but the answer is not Israel.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> When I intend to be funny, I am.
> 
> My post about you was a serious and intelligent comment.  Clear that you did not understand that, and why.


Yeah, you appear about as fun as herpes. I understand you more than you do.

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah, you appear about as fun as herpes. I understand you more than you do.


Another trolling ass.  Enjoy your small interlude.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Another trolling ass.  Enjoy your small interlude.


I guess this was your attempt at humor. Oh well, better luck next time.

Maybe you ought to try responding to the OP, like an adult.

----------


## Mainecoons

> Well he's got that right, but the answer is not Israel.


Agree.  There is no answer.

Here's a very rich guy who really understands where this thing is headed:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...-social-unrest

We've got two "Megatrends" here:  The rapid spread of robots and the cancerous growth of government.  Unfortunately, when one looks at history, the correction never comes in the form of restoring freedom and prosperity.  It comes in the form of totalitarian states, which is what all of the countries of western civilization are becoming.

More and more government, more and more theft by taxation and regulation, more and more extreme behavior by the public matched by repressive and extreme behavior by the police.

That's the future.

----------

DeadEye (06-08-2015),Trinnity (06-08-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I know he's been a Zionist for a long time, but he has gone looney tunes over the past few years.


Your thread and message are transparent, to me at least. I can't really speak for others.

You call Beck insane, yet in the same breath, laud him as an intelligent man. This is a fairly old tactic. I like to call it blurring the lines. A little sugar with the arsenic.

Your message and intent is a hatred towards Israel/Zionism/Jews...which Beck is no party to, but, you admire the rest of his message and so do a lot of freedom loving people, libertarians, cons, religious right and some Indys I suppose.

Poison pill with some sugar, to see what ear you can maybe catch for your message.

IMHO anyways.

----------

Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Taxcutter

If Beck is truly insane, he has a bright future at NBC News.

----------

JustPassinThru (06-08-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's best to stay away from crazy people as they tend to rub off. At least that's what I would do.


He's using his _Rules for Radicals_ tactics.  Start with where the subject peoples ARE.  With Barry Dunham-Soetoro, it's his false genuflection towards the "Middle Class."  With this guy, he starts out pretending he likes conservative talk radio.

Both false positions; and both, Talk Radio and the Middle Class, are on the DemoMarxist hit list.

----------

Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Your thread and message are transparent, to me at least. I can't really speak for others.
> 
> You call Beck insane, yet in the same breath, laud him as an intelligent man. This is a fairly old tactic. I like to call it blurring the lines. A little sugar with the arsenic.
> 
> Your message and intent is a hatred towards Israel/Zionism/Jews...which Beck is no party to, but, you admire the rest of his message and so do a lot of freedom loving people, libertarians, cons, religious right and some Indys I suppose.
> 
> Poison pill with some sugar, to see what ear you can maybe catch for your message.
> 
> IMHO anyways.


As usual, the message is filtered through the prism of propaganda in order to paint a picture that does not exist.

Intelligence and sanity do not always (often they don't) go hand-in-hand. Ted Bundy was brilliant, and insane. Jeffery Dahmer was highly intelligent and off the charts crazy.

No hatred from me, just a clear understanding of where my loyalties lie, and that is with America.

Beck is an interesting and highly intelligent man, who has an addictive personality disorder. He went from drugs to god and is obsessed with biblical prophecy. He has Hitler on the brain. He's nutty, but often correct and very funny at times.

Life is not all or nothing unless you are an Israel-firster, in which case your loyalty resides there. Just ask Bibi what he thinks of gullible American bible thumpers.

----------


## Victory

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


Zionist:  A person who believes Israel has the right to exist as a state.

Call me a "Zionist!"

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Zionist:  A person who believes Israel has the right to exist as a state.
> 
> Call me a "Zionist!"


That's fine, so long as they exist without American assistance.

----------


## Victory

> That's fine, so long as they exist without American assistance.


America should give all the assistance required to ensure Israel exists.

We have a common interest:  Destroying the Caliphate.  That is in our interest.  And the best most powerful ally we have in the region that we can rely on to help us destroy the Caliphate is Israel.

If the US and Israel destroy the Caliphate, both can live in peace free from radical Islam.

If you don't give a shit about Israel you don't give a shit about the world wide spread of Sharia Law.

----------


## Canadianeye

> America should give all the assistance required to ensure Israel exists.
> 
> We have a common interest:  Destroying the Caliphate.  That is in our interest.  And the best most powerful ally we have in the region that we can rely on to help us destroy the Caliphate is Israel.
> 
> If the US and Israel destroy the Caliphate, both can live in peace free from radical Islam.
> 
> If you don't give a shit about Israel you don't give a shit about the world wide spread of Sharia Law.


I remember D Duke supporting a black man a few years back, simply because he was an anti-zionist. The hatred for the jew is fully exposed...no matter those trying to wrap it in the flag of patriotism.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> America should give all the assistance required to ensure Israel exists.
> 
> We have a common interest:  Destroying the Caliphate.  That is in our interest.  And the best most powerful ally we have in the region that we can rely on to help us destroy the Caliphate is Israel.
> 
> If the US and Israel destroy the Caliphate, both can live in peace free from radical Islam.
> 
> If you don't give a shit about Israel you don't give a shit about the world wide spread of Sharia Law.


You think Israel is stopping the spread of radical Islam? Take some friendly advice, turn off the Fox News. 

As for Islamic radicals attempting to reestablish The Caliphate, I think it's possibly true, but I don't really give a shit unless they board ships and invade New Jersey. Europe is in danger and its up to them to deal with it.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I remember D Duke supporting a black man a few years back, simply because he was an anti-zionist. The hatred for the jew is fully exposed...no matter those trying to wrap it in the flag of patriotism.


Zionist shills such as yourself actually out your own loyalties (Israel first) by refusing to debate the issue and taking any criticism whatsoever as a personal affront. Jewish supremacists posing as patriots are the real danger to the world.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

Back to Beck, he's a huckster, selling his schtick. If you can learn a few things and be entertained while holding back bile every time he goes on a rant about Nazis, no harm done. He's gotten filthy rich and he never stops selling. Buy it if you want.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Zionist shills such as yourself actually out your own loyalties (Israel first) by refusing to debate the issue and taking any criticism whatsoever as a personal affront. Jewish supremacists posing as patriots are the real danger to the world.


Makes me wonder about your definition of shill. I have researched more than a few different supremacist positions, actively engaging in dialog, and standing behind their freedom of speech, citing it is better to have an honest dialog than a silencing.

I even recall on this forum talking about the Golden Dawn and examining what they are really all about, pros and cons.

I hold my own opinion about the Balfour Declaration, Zionism, what the political climate was at the time of keeping promises made, Arab population at the time, water access for which areas in the Israel/Pal as land is/was parceled out, etc, etc.

----------


## Victory

> I remember D Duke supporting a black man a few years back, simply because he was an anti-zionist. The hatred for the jew is fully exposed...no matter those trying to wrap it in the flag of patriotism.


Yep.

We gotta make up our mind folks.  Do we want to destroy the Caliphate or not?  All you brilliant fools and so-called "Christians" who want to throw Israel to the wolves and then kill those wolves had better reconsider the wisdom of that policy.

We need Israel.  Their military ability has thwarted Arab unity in the guise of Arab attacks very often.  They are on the front lines stemming the tide of the Caliphate.

Ask yourselves this:  Where would the Caliphate be if Israel, just once, lost a major war from 1947 until now?  If Israel were destroyed in the 1948 War of Independence would the Caliphate today be more than a band of murderers taking land in Syria and Iraq (and elsewhere)?  Would they be established as a super power?  Would they have a strangle hold on energy enforced by nukes?

Face it you Jew hating so called "patriots."  We need Israel.

----------

Canadianeye (06-08-2015),GreenEyedLady (06-08-2015),Mainecoons (06-08-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> You think Israel is stopping the spread of radical Islam? Take some friendly advice, turn off the Fox News. 
> 
> As for Islamic radicals attempting to reestablish The Caliphate, I think it's possibly true, but I don't really give a shit unless they board ships and invade New Jersey. Europe is in danger and its up to them to deal with it.


New Jersey has already been invaded along with every other state.   The build up is still going on.  obastard hasn't brought in nearly enough terrorists quite yet.

----------


## Sheldonna

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


Who cares?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Back to Beck, he's a huckster, selling his schtick. If you can learn a few things and be entertained while holding back bile every time he goes on a rant about Nazis, no harm done. He's gotten filthy rich and he never stops selling. Buy it if you want.


Sooo....what?  You are anti-Zionist and pro-Nazi? 

Gee.  That's different.

----------


## Katzndogz

Liberals and other sorts of Nazis would welcome any caliphate if it would rid the world of Christians and Jews.

----------

Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Victory

> You think Israel is stopping the spread of radical Islam? Take some friendly advice, turn off the Fox News. 
> 
> As for Islamic radicals attempting to reestablish The Caliphate, I think it's possibly true, but I don't really give a shit unless they board ships and invade New Jersey. Europe is in danger and its up to them to deal with it.


You _think_ it's _possibly_ true!  Really!  Good job Johnny-Come-Lately!

And if you wait until New Jersey is invaded you've waited too long.

And we've already been invaded.  What now smart guy?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Yep.
> 
> We gotta make up our mind folks.  Do we want to destroy the Caliphate or not?  All you brilliant fools and so-called "Christians" who want to throw Israel to the wolves and then kill those wolves had better reconsider the wisdom of that policy.
> 
> We need Israel.  Their military ability has thwarted Arab unity in the guise of Arab attacks very often.  They are on the front lines stemming the tide of the Caliphate.
> 
> Ask yourselves this:  Where would the Caliphate be if Israel, just once, lost a major war from 1947 until now?  If Israel were destroyed in the 1948 War of Independence would the Caliphate today be more than a band of murderers taking land in Syria and Iraq (and elsewhere)?  Would they be established as a super power?  Would they have a strangle hold on energy enforced by nukes?
> 
> Face it you Jew hating so called "patriots."  We need Israel.


The same leftists (and pretenda-righties) that demonize Israel and blame them for the world's woes (ie anti-Zionism)....are the same stuckonstupid leftists that demonize Christian bakers re: the homosexual issue (not wanting to cater a gay activist wedding or make a cake spouting the meme "support gay marriage")....even while being cricket-like silent while radical Islamists murder gays in the ME.  

They really do always want things 'both ways', in their perpetually stuckonstupid manner...lol.

----------

Canadianeye (06-08-2015),Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> The same leftists (and pretenda-righties) that demonize Israel and blame them for the world's woes (ie anti-Zionism)....are the same stuckonstupid leftists that demonize Christian bakers re: the homosexual issue (not wanting to cater a gay activist wedding or make a cake spouting the meme "support gay marriage")....even while being cricket-like silent while radical Islamists murder gays in the ME.  
> 
> They really do always want things 'both ways', in their perpetually stuckonstupid manner...lol.


That's because the stock answer is "da joooos".

----------

Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

So let me get this straight, this entire board is basically an arm of Fox News. 

What I have found troubling in any forum where I have been generous to offer my brilliant and sage observations, is the degree to which otherwise functioning minds simply cease to function on the subject of Israel.

I have been a talk radio junkie for thirty plus years. Beck I have the least amount of time with, having picked up his national show somewhere around 1999. Rush and Hannity I have listened to since I tuned into WABC in the 80's. I've listened to and enjoyed Michael Savage, Lionel, Curtis Sliwa, Dr Laura, and probably a dozen other less notable names. I am an information junkie, I like to know what is going on.

Throughout the decades all I ever heard on the subject of Israel was "they are our greatest ally" and it was drilled into my head until it was 'truth". It was interesting what I learned when I decided to look beyond the sound bites of my favorite radio hosts, all sparked by seeing that scumbag Bibi N caught on hidden camera bragging about how easy it is to play the US as fools. Well, on that he is right.

Circle the wagons kids, but I am sticking around unless this place is so lame that crying to mommy will get me banned, while I have followed the rules of decorum.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


How about defining what you believe the definition of some of the terms you seem to like to use.

Zionist = ??

Nazi = ??

odd religious fervor = ??

doomsday prepper = ??

unceasing fear rant = ??

maniacal Zionist rage = ??

psychological mania of delusions = ??

Besides those undefined terms, you also called him a moron, which you most assuredly gave an excellent example of the meaning of that term.  Now what about the rest of the ad hominems?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> So let me get this straight, this entire board is basically an arm of Fox News. 
> 
> What I have found troubling in any forum where I have been generous to offer my brilliant and sage observations, is the degree to which otherwise functioning minds simply cease to function on the subject of Israel.
> 
> I have been a talk radio junkie for thirty plus years. Beck I have the least amount of time with, having picked up his national show somewhere around 1999. Rush and Hannity I have listened to since I tuned into WABC in the 80's. I've listened to and enjoyed Michael Savage, Lionel, Curtis Sliwa, Dr Laura, and probably a dozen other less notable names. I am an information junkie, I like to know what is going on.
> 
> Throughout the decades all I ever heard on the subject of Israel was "they are our greatest ally" and it was drilled into my head until it was 'truth". It was interesting what I learned when I decided to look beyond the sound bites of my favorite radio hosts, all sparked by seeing that scumbag Bibi N caught on hidden camera bragging about how easy it is to play the US as fools. Well, on that he is right.
> 
> Circle the wagons kids, but I am sticking around unless this place is so lame that crying to mommy will get me banned, while I have followed the rules of decorum.


Ding - ding - ding - ding  

You just won a ride on my Ignore list.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> How about defining what you believe the definition of some of the terms you seem to like to use.
> 
> Zionist = ??
> 
> Nazi = ??
> 
> odd religious fervor = ??
> 
> doomsday prepper = ??
> ...


Well my friend those terms are either self-evident or you live under a rock. Negative waves have gotten into your synapses and clogged your frontal lobe.

I find it interesting that Beck went from druggie to Mormon, one extreme to another, a sign of addictive disorder.

If you want to have an actual discussion, ask me something serious and I will be most thrilled to respond with candor.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Ding - ding - ding - ding  
> 
> You just won a ride on my Ignore list.


A cowardly act, by a fan of one of the great war movies. Your choice, pal.

----------


## NuYawka

> Who cares?


 :Smile:  You can use this if you want to -
uploadfromtaptalk1433782839807.png

----------


## NaturalBorn



----------


## Victory

> So let me get this straight, this entire board is basically an arm of Fox News. 
> 
> What I have found troubling in any forum where I have been generous to offer my brilliant and sage observations, is the degree to which otherwise functioning minds simply cease to function on the subject of Israel.
> 
> I have been a talk radio junkie for thirty plus years. Beck I have the least amount of time with, having picked up his national show somewhere around 1999. Rush and Hannity I have listened to since I tuned into WABC in the 80's. I've listened to and enjoyed Michael Savage, Lionel, Curtis Sliwa, Dr Laura, and probably a dozen other less notable names. I am an information junkie, I like to know what is going on.
> 
> Throughout the decades all I ever heard on the subject of Israel was "they are our greatest ally" and it was drilled into my head until it was 'truth". It was interesting what I learned when I decided to look beyond the sound bites of my favorite radio hosts, all sparked by *seeing that scumbag Bibi N caught on hidden camera bragging about how easy it is to play the US as fools*. Well, on that he is right.
> 
> Circle the wagons kids, but I am sticking around unless this place is so lame that crying to mommy will get me banned, while I have followed the rules of decorum.


Wait.  That's it?  That's all you got?

Somebody said Bibi said something in some sort of context?  Now you're a Jew hater?

Good Lord!  Pardon me while I move down the chit on the board that marks the brilliance and sagacity of your observations.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Wait.  That's it?  That's all you got?
> 
> Somebody said Bibi said something?  Now you're a Jew hater?
> 
> Good Lord!  Pardon me while I move down the chit on the board that marks the brilliance and sagacity of your observations.


He's on camera saying it. funny that the brain-challenged in this place have the temerity to even speak. 

Run along now, bot.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> 


Ha!! You gave a fuck enough to keep responding after "ignoring" me.

Funny people.

----------


## Sheldonna

> You can use this if you want to -
> uploadfromtaptalk1433782839807.png


Lol...yeah.  I've got a plethora of such graphics on my pc hard disk.  Alas, I just didn't care enough to bother posting one...heh.

You gotta love the idgits that make threads about how bad someone on the right is, any rightie icon/pick one.... while totally ignoring how bad _their_ leftie icons are, even as we speak, screwing America.

----------

NuYawka (06-08-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

BTW I wonder if the irony strikes any of you people. What irony? Glad you asked.

The irony that is leftists that gang up on dissenting voices when all of you climb aboard to try and oust the outsider. Funny that there can't even be a discussion without accusations of false personas and phony motivations. This is your fear speaking. You simply cannot fathom that someone who likely agrees with 99% of your assertions also refuses to worship your scared cow.

Sad little world some people live in.

----------


## Victory

> BTW I wonder if the irony strikes any of you people. What irony? Glad you asked.
> 
> The irony that is leftists that gang up on dissenting voices when all of you climb aboard to try and oust the outsider. Funny that there can't even be a discussion without accusations of false personas and phony motivations. This is your fear speaking. You simply cannot fathom that someone who likely agrees with 99% of your assertions also refuses to worship your scared cow.
> 
> Sad little world some people live in.


Your Jew hatred betrays a deep flaw in your conservatism.  You just may end up being as conservative as a Nazi. . .

. . .which is about as leftist as you can get.

----------


## Sheldonna

> So let me get this straight, this entire board is basically an arm of Fox News. 
> 
> What I have found troubling in any forum where I have been generous to offer my brilliant and sage observations, is the degree to which otherwise functioning minds simply cease to function on the subject of Israel.
> 
> I have been a talk radio junkie for thirty plus years. Beck I have the least amount of time with, having picked up his national show somewhere around 1999. Rush and Hannity I have listened to since I tuned into WABC in the 80's. I've listened to and enjoyed Michael Savage, Lionel, Curtis Sliwa, Dr Laura, and probably a dozen other less notable names. I am an information junkie, I like to know what is going on.
> 
> Throughout the decades all I ever heard on the subject of Israel was "they are our greatest ally" and it was drilled into my head until it was 'truth". It was interesting what I learned when I decided to look beyond the sound bites of my favorite radio hosts, all sparked by seeing that scumbag Bibi N caught on hidden camera bragging about how easy it is to play the US as fools. Well, on that he is right.
> 
> *Circle the wagons kids, but I am sticking around unless this place is so lame that crying to mommy will get me banned, while I have followed the rules of decorum*.


Yes, by all means....please do stick around.  We need a token leftie here really badly.  The last one (a devilish troll, that) is still bitching from afar about his ill treatment while here.  It has been really boring since our mean ole mommy kicked his trolling @ss out.  I have to go out of the house for a bit today, but I'll be back to check on the progress of this thread.

You'll still be here....right?  lol

----------


## Victory

> He's on camera saying it.





There there, dear.  I'm sure he didn't mean it.  Things will look better after you have a cookie.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Your Jew hatred betrays a deep flaw in your conservatism.  You just may end up being as conservative as a Nazi. . .
> 
> . . .which is about as leftist as you can get.


So if I don't support the US supporting Israel with arms, money and blood, I am a "jew hater"?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> There there, dear.  I'm sure he didn't mean it.  Things will look better after you have a cookie.


The psychology of fervent belief makes people react this way. It's irrational and you don't even know it.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Yes, by all means....please do stick around.  We need a token leftie here really badly.  The last one (a devilish troll, that) is still bitching from afar about his ill treatment while here.  It has been really boring since our mean ole mommy kicked his trolling @ss out.  I have to go out of the house for a bit today, but I'll be back to check on the progress of this thread.
> 
> You'll still be here....right?  lol


Impressive. I hope there are some adults around here to counteract the sandbox.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Impressive. I hope there are some adults around here to counteract the sandbox.


You'll find some people, adult or otherwise, on this forum who support your view but if you're looking for a the majority to be an anti-Zionist cabal, you need to look elsewhere.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You'll find some people, adult or otherwise, on this forum who support your view but if you're looking for a the majority to be an anti-Zionist cabal, you need to look elsewhere.


All I am hoping for is adult discussion. I have no interest in everyone agreeing with me, but I find there to be an odd very leftist tactic with most of these people. Ironic.

----------


## Victory

> So if I don't support the US supporting Israel with arms, money and blood, I am a "jew hater"?


That's putting the cart before the horse.  You're a Jew hater because you hate Jews.  And Jew haters don't support the US supporting Israel with arms, money, and blood.  That is the logical order.

The American heritage IS the Jewish heritage!  What document was cited more than any other in the minutes of the Constitutional Congress?  Answer:  The Bible.  Which book was cited more than any other book in the Bible?  Answer:  Deuteronomy!  Old Testament!  Jewish!

Benjamin Franklin proposed an idea of a national seal that showed the Hebrews led by a pillar of fire (God!) out of Egypt.  That's pretty damn Jewish!



If it's good enough for a Founder and a Quaker, it should be good enough for you.

----------


## Pepper Belly

Clearly you do not realize that you make no sense. I get that this tactic works with your circle-jerk tuggy friends, but Zionism has nothing to do with the bible anymore.

----------


## Pepper Belly

And the founders founded The United States, not Israel.I can't believe I even have to say that.

----------


## Canadianeye

> So let me get this straight, this entire board is basically an arm of Fox News. 
> 
> What I have found troubling in any forum where I have been generous to offer my brilliant and sage observations, is the degree to which otherwise functioning minds simply cease to function on the subject of Israel.
> 
> I have been a talk radio junkie for thirty plus years. Beck I have the least amount of time with, having picked up his national show somewhere around 1999. Rush and Hannity I have listened to since I tuned into WABC in the 80's. I've listened to and enjoyed Michael Savage, Lionel, Curtis Sliwa, Dr Laura, and probably a dozen other less notable names. I am an information junkie, I like to know what is going on.
> 
> Throughout the decades all I ever heard on the subject of Israel was "they are our greatest ally" and it was drilled into my head until it was 'truth". It was interesting what I learned when I decided to look beyond the sound bites of my favorite radio hosts, all sparked by seeing that scumbag Bibi N caught on hidden camera bragging about how easy it is to play the US as fools. Well, on that he is right.
> 
> Circle the wagons kids, but I am sticking around unless this place is so lame that crying to mommy will get me banned, while I have followed the rules of decorum.


Selective hearing if *all* you ever heard was "they are our greatest ally" for decades.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Clearly you do not realize that you make no sense. I get that this tactic works with your circle-jerk tuggy friends, but Zionism has nothing to do with the bible anymore.


So what is your definition of Zionism?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Selective hearing if *all* you ever heard was "they are our greatest ally" for decades.


Good point, I have also heard ad nauseum that Bibi boy is God's gift to humanity.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So what is your definition of Zionism?


Presently it is about the nation of Israel as a world power.

----------


## Victory

> *Well my friend those terms are either self-evident or you live under a rock. Negative waves have gotten into your synapses and clogged your frontal lobe.
> *
> I find it interesting that Beck went from druggie to Mormon, one extreme to another, a sign of addictive disorder.
> 
> If you want to have an actual discussion, ask me something serious and I will be most thrilled to respond with candor.


So much for the "honest adult conversation" you were looking for.

----------


## Victory

> And the founders founded The United States, not Israel.I can't believe I even have to say that.


I can't believe you think that's pithy.

Try commenting on Franklin's proposal for a national seal instead of sidestepping the issue with a red herring.

----------


## Trinnity

:Smiley ROFLMAO:   /thread

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Presently it is about the nation of Israel as a world power.


*Merriam Webster has it's definition as:* 
An international movement originally for the establishment of a Jewish national or religious community in Palestine and later for the support of modern Israel.

*So what's your beef about Israel existing? Only that the USA is an ally, in a part of the world that allies are hard to come by? 


*

----------


## Pepper Belly

> *Merriam Webster has it's definition as:* 
> An international movement originally for the establishment of a Jewish national or religious community in Palestine and later for the support of modern Israel.
> 
> *So what's your beef about Israel existing? Only that the USA is an ally, in a part of the world that allies are hard to come by? 
> 
> 
> *


I have no issue with them existing without aid from the US.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I can't believe you think that's pithy.
> 
> Try commenting on Franklin's proposal for a national seal instead of sidestepping the issue with a red herring.


His proposal has zero relevance to the state of Israel as it exists today.

I thought my previous comment pretty much stated the obvious. We didn't found Israel, nor did our forefathers even consider it.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So much for the "honest adult conversation" you were looking for.


I was being playful with your choice of avatar. Grow a funny bone.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Again, re read the post. Crazy people can be very entertaining, so while you should be hilarious, strangely you are not.


And how much money are you worth again compared to Glenn?..............

If only you could go crazy like Glenn.

Sounds like envy to me

----------


## Pepper Belly

> And how much money are you worth again compared to Glenn?..............
> 
> If only you could go crazy like Glenn.
> 
> Sounds like envy to me


Not in the least. I am well off, but not like Beck, nor would I trade for his wealth if it meant I had to actually live inside his head.

----------


## Victory

> His proposal has zero relevance to the state of Israel as it exists today.
> 
> I thought my previous comment pretty much stated the obvious. We didn't found Israel, nor did our forefathers even consider it.


You're even wrong about that.  The UN founded modern Israel and we're the biggest player in it.

We'd be nothing without the Judeo portion of Judeo-Christianity.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You're even wrong about that.  The UN founded modern Israel and we're the biggest player in it.
> 
> We'd be nothing without the Judeo portion of Judeo-Christianity.


Judeo-Christian is simply a refence to the entire bible, starting with Genesis.

We were a Christian nation.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Not in the least. I am well off, but not like Beck, nor would I trade for his wealth if it meant I had to actually live inside his head.


Well off?

So you are part of the problem.  

Why not redistribute some of that to the poor?

----------


## Victory

> I was being playful with your choice of avatar. Grow a funny bone.


You are confused.  I am not NaturalBorn.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Judeo-Christian is simply a refence to the entire bible, starting with Genesis.
> 
> We were a Christian nation.


And then came the Progs

----------

Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Well off?
> 
> So you are part of the problem.  
> 
> Why not redistribute some of that to the poor?


Why would you assume I don't?

----------


## Dos Equis

> You are confused.  I am not NaturalBorn.


Is it confusion or insanity?

----------


## Victory

> Judeo-Christian is simply a refence to the entire bible, starting with Genesis.
> 
> We were a Christian nation.


Yeah.  And the last time I checked, the Jews were big on the Old Testament.

So were the Founders.  My point.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You are confused.  I am not NaturalBorn.


Well the answer is the same. I was being playful with Natural born's avatar. You still need a funny bone.

----------


## Dan40

> Is it confusion or insanity?


Either, or, it doesn't matter.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Yeah.  And the last time I checked, the Jews were big on the Old Testament.
> 
> So were the Founders.  My point.


Jews are nearly irrelevant to this nation prior to the late 1800's.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Why would you assume I don't?


Because Progs are the greediest people on the face of the planet.  The great majority of the rich elites seem to be Progs for some reason.

They are so full of guilt they elect people who promise to force them to redistribute it like they seem unable to do on their own.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Either, or, it doesn't matter.


You're still here?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Because Progs are the greediest people on the face of the planet.  The great majority of the rich elites seem to be Progs for some reason.
> 
> They are so full of guilt they elect people who promise to force them to redistribute it like they seem unable to do on their own.


I'm libertarian. I believe in freedom and personal responsibility including helping my brothers when they are down on their luck.

----------


## Dos Equis

> I'm libertarian. I believe in freedom and personal responsibility including helping my brothers when they are down on their luck.


So who else is insane in your opinion?

Is Obama?

It seems to me that you are jumping to conclusions about Beck.  If what you say is true, he is an alarmist, you assume he believes it.

All we know for sure is that he is cashing out at the bank while you sit here and whine about it.

----------


## Dan40

> You're still here?


Yes little silly boy, I'm here.  I was here long before you were sent here to post bullshit and I'll be here long after your employers realize you are ineffective and a waste of money.

I'll have more fun than you will.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So who else is insane in your opinion?
> 
> Is Obama?
> 
> It seems to me that you are jumping to conclusions about Beck.  If what you say is true, he is an alarmist, you assume he believes it.
> 
> All we know for sure is that he is cashing out at the bank while you sit here and whine about it.


I don't think Beck is literally insane, but I think he has some pretty severe psychological issues.

Obama is a piece of shit. He has no emotional connection to what the US stands for.

I'm not whining about Beck's money, but I think he's a huckster. There are lots of people who have and will always have far more money than I ever will. Good for them, is my mantra.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Yes little silly boy, I'm here.  I was here long before you were sent here to post bullshit and I'll be here long after your employers realize you are ineffective and a waste of money.
> 
> I'll have more fun than you will.


Wow, Dan, you rock. You managed to both puff your chest and show how pathetic a life you lead that being here longer than me is some benchmark of success.

----------


## Dos Equis

I just don't understand people.  

If Beck is indeed insane, who cares?

Also, if he is insane just because he may be crazy in no way means everything he says is crazy.

Take for exmple him uncovering the Chicago Climate Exchange.  He revealed why those in power are pushing for cap and trade.  Through the Climate Exchange, they will generate trillions of dollars in revenue and make those on the left rich beyond their wildest fantasies.

He was spot on.  No one else talked about it.

----------


## Dos Equis

> I don't think Beck is literally insane, but I think he has some pretty severe psychological issues.
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit. He has no emotional connection to what the US stands for.
> 
> I'm not whining about Beck's money, but I think he's a huckster. There are lots of people who have and will always have far more money than I ever will. Good for them, is my mantra.


So now he has gone from insane to being a huckstar?  Which is it?

That leads me to another question.  What is the difference between insanity, wickedness, and stupidity?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I just don't understand people.  
> 
> If Beck is indeed insane, who cares?
> 
> Also, if he is insane just because he may be crazy in no way means everything he says is crazy.
> 
> Take for exmple him uncovering the Chicago Climate Exchange.  He revealed why those in power are pushing for cap and trade.  Through the Climate Exchange, they will generate trillions of dollars in revenue and make those on the left rich beyond their wildest fantasies.
> 
> He was spot on.  No one else talked about it.


Well this is the Op-ed section so I thought I'd toss something there that I have thought about.

You are correct that Beck is right on a lot of things. I never stated otherwise.

----------


## sooda

> I don't think Beck is literally insane, but I think he has some pretty severe psychological issues.
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit. He has no emotional connection to what the US stands for.
> 
> I'm not whining about Beck's money, but I think he's a huckster. There are lots of people who have and will always have far more money than I ever will. Good for them, is my mantra.


Did Beck cry.. or did he just launch into his freeze dried doomsday preppers food packages?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So now he has gone from insane to being a huckstar?  Which is it?
> 
> That leads me to another question.  What is the difference between insanity, wickedness, and stupidity?


He's a huckster with issues.

Having listened to him for at least fifteen years, I have noted an absolute mania over Israel develop over the last few years. Quite honestly, it strikes as delusional thinking from a man obsessed with the bible.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Did Beck cry.. or did he just launch into his freeze dried doomsday preppers food packages?


He sells an awful lot of bad freeze dried food and gold futures.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Did Beck cry.. or did he just launch into his freeze dried doomsday preppers food packages?


I would rather see someone cry than someone like Obama who seems incapable.  At least we know Beck seems to have a soul.

----------


## Dos Equis

> He's a huckster with issues.
> 
> Having listened to him for at least fifteen years, I have noted an absolute mania over Israel develop over the last few years. Quite honestly, it strikes as delusional thinking from a man obsessed with the bible.


So now we are getting somewhere. 

You are saying that Beck is not insane.  He just has issues because he believes, or says he believes, in the Bible.

Thanks for that.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I would rather see someone cry than someone like Obama who seems incapable.  At least we know Beck seems to have a soul.


Obama has a soul. I feel bad for him quite honestly. Abandoned by his father, cast aside by his disgusting mother and raised by America hating freaks. He couldn't have turned out any other way.

And yet I still hate him too.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Obama has a soul. I feel bad for him quite honestly. Abandoned by his father, cast aside by his disgusting mother and raised by America hating freaks. He couldn't have turned out any other way.
> 
> And yet I still hate him too.


It beats Obama who was abandoned by his left winged father as his hippie mother posed for porn and left him with his grandparents to raise.

One turned to God and the other does not even go to church.

Go figure.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So now we are getting somewhere. 
> 
> You are saying that Beck is not insane.  He just has issues because he believes, or says he believes, in the Bible.
> 
> Thanks for that.


Now don't read more into my posts than what i write. I write so well after all.

Nothing wrong with believing in the bible, but as it relates to Israel, beck and people like him disregard sense and reality for the sake of Zion. Or do you think it is not possible to become obsessive to the point of lunacy, simply because it's the bible?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> It beats Obama who was abandoned by his left winged father as his hippie mother posed for porn and left him with his grandparents to raise.
> 
> One turned to God and the other does not even go to church.
> 
> Go figure.


At least Beck was not raised in this vacuum of hating the country.

It's not all or nothing you know.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Now don't read more into my posts than what i write. I write so well after all.
> 
> Nothing wrong with believing in the bible, but as it relates to Israel, beck and people like him disregard sense and reality for the sake of Zion. Or do you think it is not possible to become obsessive to the point of lunacy, simply because it's the bible?


I'm just trying to understand what you are saying.

So if I'm getting this straight, those who believe in the Bible are not crazy, only those who believe in the Bible and are Zionists?

So who is more crazy in that region of the world?  The Zionists build walls and ISIS burns alive people in cages.

Any half wit would favor the Zionists.

----------

Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Victory

> Well the answer is the same. I was being playful with Natural born's avatar. You still need a funny bone.


Oh trust me Mexican skull face, you don't want to go there.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I'm just trying to understand what you are saying.
> 
> So if I'm getting this straight, those who believe in the Bible are not crazy, only those who believe in the Bible and are Zionists?
> 
> So who is more crazy in that region of the world?  The Zionists build walls and ISIS burns alive people in cages.
> 
> Any half wit would favor the Zionists.


I think the line between sanity and otherwise resides where good sense has fallen aside, or been cast aside. I listen Beck almost daily and on this subject he has gone off the rails, IMO.

ISIS is a scourge on humanity, but again I don't deal in all or nothing mentality so rabid Zionists don't get my support either. Realize I am talking about what responsibility America has here, and that is basically ZERO. Let Bibi and his merry band of ass-kicking soldiers play their own hand.

----------


## Dos Equis

> I think the line between sanity and otherwise resides where good sense has fallen aside, or been cast aside. I listen Beck almost daily and on this subject he has gone off the rails, IMO.
> 
> ISIS is a scourge on humanity, but again I don't deal in all or nothing mentality so rabid Zionists don't get my support either. Realize I am talking about what responsibility America has here, and that is basically ZERO. Let Bibi and his merry band of ass-kicking soldiers play their own hand.


Are you an isolationist?  Would you have supported FDR turning his back on England or do you just have a special disdain for Zionism?

You know it goes both ways.  I've seen gays protest in the street in San Fran in favor of the Palestinians.

Why?  Don't they know those same people they say they support would kill them at the drop of the hat for being a abomination and and infidel?

Like it or not, Zionism brings out the crazies on both sides.  But looking at the crazies, it seems Zionism is far superior to anything else in the region.  And if they fall, those who take them out won't stop there.

You do realize that, don't you?

----------

Victory (06-08-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Are you an isolationist?  Would you have supported FDR turning his back on England or do you just have a special disdain for Zionism?
> 
> You know it goes both ways.  I've seen gays protest in the street in San Fran in favor of the Palestinians.
> 
> Why?  Don't they know those same people they say they support would kill them at the drop of the hat for being a abomination and and infidel?
> 
> Like it or not, Zionism brings out the crazies on both sides.  But looking at the crazies, it seems Zionism is far superior to anything else in the region.  And if they fall, those who take them out won't stop there.
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?


I used to believe that but the more I research the more i realize there are no absolutes, expect we have no business in the affairs of other nations unless they have declared war on us.

England is our motherland. I see a difference there.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Are you an isolationist?  Would you have supported FDR turning his back on England or do you just have a special disdain for Zionism?
> 
> You know it goes both ways.  I've seen gays protest in the street in San Fran in favor of the Palestinians.
> 
> Why?  Don't they know those same people they say they support would kill them at the drop of the hat for being a abomination and and infidel?
> 
> Like it or not, Zionism brings out the crazies on both sides.  But looking at the crazies, it seems Zionism is far superior to anything else in the region.  And if they fall, those who take them out won't stop there.
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?


Let me ask you something since you seem to be taking the discussion seriously, at what point do we stop fighting wars in the ME? When is enough, enough? What does victory even mean anymore?

----------


## Victory

> I think the line between sanity and otherwise resides where good sense has fallen aside, or been cast aside. I listen Beck almost daily and on this subject he has gone off the rails, IMO.
> 
> ISIS is a scourge on humanity, but again I don't deal in all or nothing mentality so rabid Zionists don't get my support either. Realize I am talking about what responsibility America has here, and that is basically ZERO. Let Bibi and his merry band of ass-kicking soldiers play their own hand.


People who I won't listen to because they are insane:

Melisa Harris Perry
Ed Schultz
Chris Matthews
Rachel Maddow
Andrea Mitchel
Mika Brezninski

I don't listen to them on a daily basis, or a weekly basis.  I listen to them only when they make yet another comment that is even more beyond the pale insane from their last insane comment that is so insane as to make the national news (think "thrill up my leg" kinda shit).  Then I pay attention, point, and laugh.

----------


## NuYawka

> Well off?
> 
> So you are part of the problem.  
> 
> Why not redistribute some of that to the poor?


lol

----------


## Dos Equis

> I used to believe that but the more I research the more i realize there are no absolutes, expect we have no business in the affairs of other nations unless they have declared war on us.
> 
> England is our motherland. I see a difference there.


ISIS has declared war on us, where have you been?

Both Israel and Enland have two things in common.  They are both standing up to darkness in the world, or is it too absolute to call Hitler and ISIS evil in your mind?

----------


## Victory

> Let me ask you something since you seem to be taking the discussion seriously, at what point do we stop fighting wars in the ME? When is enough, enough? What does victory even mean anymore?


Simple.  When the Caliphate is destroyed.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> People who I won't listen to because they are insane:
> 
> Melisa Harris Perry
> Ed Schultz
> Chris Matthews
> Rachel Maddow
> Andrea Mitchel
> Mika Brezninski
> 
> I don't listen to them on a daily basis, or a weekly basis.  I listen to them only when they make yet another comment that is even more beyond the pale insane from their last insane comment that is so insane as to make the national news (think "thrill up my leg" kinda shit).  Then I pay attention, point, and laugh.


I agree, but Mika has a nice rack and I do like the format of Morning Joe, even though most of the participants on it are arrogant over-educated imbeciles.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Simple.  When the Caliphate is destroyed.


That's not what little Billy Kristol and the rest of the AIPAC lobby will cotton to. The war mongers will always find a new party to jump into.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Simple.  When the Caliphate is destroyed.


Which one?   Or both?

Iran and isis are fighting one another but not for freedom for the people.  They are fighting over whose caliphate it will be.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> ISIS has declared war on us, where have you been?
> 
> Both Israel and Enland have two things in common.  They are both standing up to darkness in the world, or is it too absolute to call Hitler and ISIS evil in your mind?


ISIS is not a country.

----------


## Victory

> Now don't read more into my posts than what i write. I write so well after all.
> 
> Nothing wrong with believing in the bible, but as it relates to Israel, beck and people like him disregard sense and reality for the sake of Zion. Or do you think it is not possible to become obsessive to the point of lunacy, simply because it's the bible?


What is this "reality for the sake of Zion?"

Have you read the sticky at the top of the World Affairs page?

----------


## Jen

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


Beck is a bit of a whackadoodle sometimes.
I don't often listen to him. I can't take that much frenzy.
But a few years ago he talked a lot  about "Bottom up, top down, insides out".  THAT is coming to fruition.  

Obama has brought rioting  to the streets with his hatred for the police and his people (aka the mayor of Baltimore) ALLOWING the rioting to continue.  Bottom is up.   Rioting.  Destroying.

Obamacare and other laws that have come into place during the Obama administration are bringing the "top down".  The attempt to take money from the rich will, unfortunately, fall to taking money from the middle class since the rich know how to and are able to protect their wealth........but the "top", whatever it is, is coming down.

Our whole country is "inside out" with all of this.

Beck was correct with this one.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Which one?   Or both?
> 
> Iran and isis are fighting one another but not for freedom for the people.  They are fighting over whose caliphate it will be.


You are all over the board.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Beck is a bit of a whackadoodle sometimes.
> I don't often listen to him. I can't take that much frenzy.
> But a few years ago he talked a lot  about "Bottom up, top down, insides out".  THAT is coming to fruition.  
> 
> Obama has brought rioting  to the streets with his hatred for the police and his people (aka the mayor of Baltimore) ALLOWING the rioting to continue.  Bottom is up.   
> 
> Obamacare and other laws that have come into place during the Obama administration are bringing the "top down".  The attempt to take money from the rich will, unfortunately, fall to taking money from the middle class since the rich know how to and are able to protect their wealth........but the "top", whatever it is, is coming down.
> 
> Our whole country is "inside out" with all of this.
> ...


I agree.

----------

Jen (06-08-2015)

----------


## Victory

> ISIS is not a country.


So what?

They also ain't the JV team.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So what?
> 
> They also ain't the JV team.


Obama is an idiot. This isn't news.

----------


## Dos Equis

> I agree, but Mika has a nice rack and I do like the format of Morning Joe, even though most of the participants on it are arrogant over-educated imbeciles.


Who care if they have a nice track record.  Hell, I've even heard Chris Matthews have some lucid thoughts at times.

Why is everyone trying to find journalists who have corned the market on truthiness?  We all have an agenda, a bias, and some truth.  It is up to you to decifer what is what instead of simply demonizing individual people.

----------

NuYawka (06-08-2015)

----------


## Victory

> Obama is an idiot. This isn't news.


The Caliphate has been around a lot longer than ISIS.

The entire Middle East will never be at peace until the Caliphate is burned out of it.

As long as there is a nation or nations of people who seek empire and oppression there will be food for the fire.  ISIS is not a nation but the Caliphate lives on across nations in the Middle East.  When the fire is so big and has consumed so many jihadists that surviving Caliphate lovers begin to say, "Maybe we should give this shit up and reform" THAT is when progress can begin.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Obama is an idiot. This isn't news.


I've heard some people call him a sociopath.  Would you agree with that statement?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The Caliphate has been around a lot longer than ISIS.
> 
> The entire Middle East will never be at peace until the Caliphate is burned out of it.
> 
> As long as there is a nation or nations of people who seek empire and oppression there will be food for the fire.  ISIS is not a nation but the Caliphate lives on across nations in the Middle East.  When the fire is so big and has consumed so many jihadists that surviving Caliphate lovers begin to say, "Maybe we should give this shit up and reform" THAT is when progress can begin.


Never happen. In the meantime American blood is spilled by the bucket loads and poor crippled freaks return to live lives of pain and suffering, or kill themselves when the PTSD gets to be too much.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I've heard some people call him a sociopath.  Would you agree with that statement?


Absolutely. He lies as a matter of course, it is his de facto reaction to any conflict or stress issue. Pathological.

----------


## Victory

> I agree, but Mika has a nice rack and I do like the format of Morning Joe, even though most of the participants on it are arrogant over-educated imbeciles.


I look at Mika and see little more than communist boobs.  No thanks.

Morning Joe is an exercise in Progressive bias both from the obvious left (Mika) and the pseudo-right (what'shisnuts who used to be a congressman).

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Who care if they have a nice track record.  Hell, I've even heard Chris Matthews have some lucid thoughts at times.
> 
> Why is everyone trying to find journalists who have corned the market on truthiness?  We all have an agenda, a bias, and some truth.  It is up to you to decifer what is what instead of simply demonizing individual people.


No I said Mika has a nice rack, you know juggies? Fun bags. Boobs. 

The show is actually a really good format and would be awesome with some truly smart people with common sense.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I look at Mika and see little more than communist boobs.  No thanks.
> 
> Morning Joe is an exercise in Progressive bias both from the obvious left (Mika) and the pseudo-right (what'shisnuts who used to be a congressman).


The guests are awful and Joe is a blowhard, but every other morning show is pure crap (Fox included). Although Kilmeade on Fox & Friends can be really funny. the format is a joke. Two minute segments, ten minutes of commercials, repeat.

----------


## Victory

> Never happen. In the meantime American blood is spilled by the bucket loads and poor crippled freaks return to live lives of pain and suffering, or kill themselves when the PTSD gets to be too much.


Then we get what we tolerate.

The wounded soldiers coming home are as much victims of jihadist IEDs as they are of administration policy.  The administration doesn't REALLY want to get rid of ISIS.  They are viewed as tools to be nudged and prodded for the sake of American policy, whatever that is.

If we REALLY wanted to rid the world of the scourge that is the Caliphate we could do it.

I suspect we really won't give a shit about the Caliphate when the oil runs dry and the Middle East goes back to being an empty husk.  Then we'll say, "Fuck you guys.  Rule your little sand heap however the fuck you want."  They won't have the money, oil, or resources at that time to be any kind of a player since their chief export will be dates and figs and the west will have moved on to other oil fields and other energy sources.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Then we get what we tolerate.
> 
> The wounded soldiers coming home are as much victims of jihadist IEDs as they are of administration policy.  The administration doesn't REALLY want to get rid of ISIS.  They are viewed as tools to be nudged and prodded for the sake of American policy, whatever that is.
> 
> If we REALLY wanted to rid the world of the scourge that is the Caliphate we could do it.
> 
> I suspect we really won't give a shit about the Caliphate when the oil runs dry and the Middle East goes back to being an empty husk.  Then we'll say, "Fuck you guys.  Rule your little sand heap however the fuck you want."  They won't have the money, oil, or resources at that time to be any kind of a player since their chief export will be dates and figs and the west will have moved on to other oil fields and other energy sources.


I don't think anyone in the government chain gives two fucks for the men and women who fight. It's a national tragedy. No one in power really cares.

----------


## Victory

> Which one?   Or both?
> 
> Iran and isis are fighting one another but not for freedom for the people.  They are fighting over whose caliphate it will be.


Good point.  And ISIS isn't really the Caliphate either.  

Remember!  Saddam Hussein was trying to be THE leader of the Pan-Arab movement when he fell out of favor with the US.  We were all in favor of Iraq and Iran beating the shit out of each other in the Iran-Iraq war making both weaker in the name of keeping a pan-Arab movement (i.e. the Caliphate) suppressed.

The Caliphate. . .in all its flavors. . .must be destroyed.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Is it confusion or insanity?



I'll take my level of insanity anytime over hatefulness exhibited by he-who's-name-shall-not-be-repeated.  :Thinking:

----------


## Victory

> Did Beck cry.. or did he just launch into his freeze dried doomsday preppers food packages?


Hi sooda.



Here to enlighten us?

----------


## Victory

> I don't think anyone in the government chain gives two fucks for the men and women who fight. It's a national tragedy. No one in power really cares.


Well, of course.  What they care about is power.  And if they can gain power by befriending the enemy of their enemy then soldiers are just chits on a board--collateral damage.

I don't think there is a nation or a human force on earth that could stand up to the power of the US military.  I think we could have killed bin Laden a long time ago.  We killed him because his usefulness expired and he was suddenly worth more to us dead than alive.

We have the ability to capture and save every electronic communication from web cams to emails to powered down cell phone locations on every American.  We have satellites in orbit that can capture images better than 1 m resolution and capture cell phone conversations in the Hymalayas.  We can turn the Arabian dessert into a glass parking lot.  But we just can't seem to stop the Caliphate.  Bullshit.  This can all go away if we decide it goes away.

----------


## Victory

> And then came the Progs


Exactly right.  Excellent signature by the way.  Truly a landmark passage from the OT that demonstrates the Judeo-Christian principle of freedom.

Constitution loving Americans have got to read Wilson's writings:  _The State_ and _Christ's Army_.  Honestly, folks.  Progressives really seriously want to replace God with the state.  They've been trying to do it for a hundred years.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Never happen. In the meantime American blood is spilled by the bucket loads and poor crippled freaks return to live lives of pain and suffering, or kill themselves when the PTSD gets to be too much.


You don't get to go there with that nonsense. Blood by the bucket loads in the ME...and you are putting that on the Jews?

Here, learn something sage. It's called the Pacific Rim, what are it's global trade importance regarding access and locations. Then think a little bit about wars, oh knowledgeable one. Would you like me to walk you through this, or you able to put the pieces together about buckets of blood that are for pure economic reasons, that are wrapped in battles of giants of opposing ideologies to hold and maintain control of the Pacific Rim trade routes.

Find a pattern, and then tell me it is all about the Jews and American blood being spilled by the buckets in the ME.

Australia
Brunei
Cambodia
Canada
Chile
China
Colombia
Costa Rica
Ecuador
El Salvador
Guatemala
Honduras
Indonesia
Japan
Malaysia
Mexico
New Zealand
Nicaragua
North Korea
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Peru
Philippines
Russia
Singapore
South Korea
Taiwan
Thailand
United States of America
Vietnam

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You don't get to go there with that nonsense. Blood by the bucket loads in the ME...and you are putting that on the Jews?
> 
> Here, learn something sage. It's called the Pacific Rim, what are it's global trade importance regarding access and locations. Then think a little bit about wars, oh knowledgeable one. Would you like me to walk you through this, or you able to put the pieces together about buckets of blood that are for pure economic reasons, that are wrapped in battles of giants of opposing ideologies to hold and maintain control of the Pacific Rim trade routes.
> 
> Find a pattern, and then tell me it is all about the Jews and American blood being spilled by the buckets in the ME.
> 
> Australia
> Brunei
> Cambodia
> ...


We would never have had to fight a single war against communism if we didn't ally with Russia and allow them free reign after WW2. Why did we do such a silly thing? Any guesses, professor?

----------


## Canadianeye

Don't change the subject. Here. This is how many troops have died Iraq and Afghanistan, roughly, from something CNN put together I see.

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/war.casualties/index.html

Here is a chart at least until 2006, of just training accident deaths of US troops.

http://www.johntreed.com/trainingdeaths.html

Now hold your _statement_ about the buckets of blood, that you implied was because of America supporting Jews...in relation to the far bigger picture I have supplied to you.

America has always fought the oppressive regimes, and Israel, whether you like it or not...is an ally in the most hostile of regions.

Wars are nasty. Ideology vs ideology. Oppression vs Freedom. Both sides want control. America is the good guy, and so the fuck is Israel.

----------

Sheldonna (06-08-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

I didn't change the subject. Wars are nasty, yeah. Switzerland doesn't seem to have that problem, do they?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Impressive. I hope there are some adults around here to counteract the sandbox.


Most are, in fact, adults here.  I hope that will impress you even more, as time goes on......

----------


## Sheldonna

> ISIS has declared war on us, where have you been?
> 
> Both Israel and Enland have two things in common.  They are both standing up to darkness in the world, or is it too absolute to call Hitler and ISIS evil in your mind?


Hmmm.....now where have we heard 'that' before?   




> the more I research the more i realize there are no absolutes


Sounds soooo familiar!

----------


## Dan40

> We would never have had to fight a single war against communism if we didn't ally with Russia and allow them free reign after WW2. Why did we do such a silly thing? Any guesses, professor?


In early 41, Germany and the USSR were killing each other with 2 land armies totaling around 5,000,000 men.    We had an Army and a Navy of less than 500,000, total at the time.  Barbarossa was one of the major errors of the Axis powers.  A number of errors like that allowed us time to arm and prepare for war.  Had not the USSR bled Germany while bleeding themselves.  Germany/Japan might have WON.  At the time, WE were in no position to stop them.  While we landed at Normandy, in mid 44, the USSR was and had been fighting and bleeding Germany's Army for more than 3 years.

At NO time that the USA was involved in combat, including 42 in Africa, was Germany able to concentrate against us.  The USSR was always there fighting the nazis on the opposite front.  That was a huge aid to our successes.
The Germans lost 4,000 aircraft and 2500 tanks in 1941 alone.  Aircraft and tanks that WE would have had to face later if the USSR had not weakened and siphoned off so much of the German army.  The cost to the USSR was over a million men and over 20,000 aircraft and over 20,000 tanks.  And they had MUCH better tanks than we had for ALL of WWII.

If we didn't ally with the USSR, you'd have died in a German concentration camp by now.

----------


## patrickt

> Again, re read the post. Crazy people can be very entertaining, so while you should be hilarious, strangely you are not.


Sorry, Pepper, but you're not that entertaining. I learned some time ago that Zionist is just a euphemism for "fucking Jews" for the anti-Semites.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Sorry, Pepper, but you're not that entertaining. I learned some time ago that Zionist is just a euphemism for "fucking Jews" for the anti-Semites.


Well then you haven't learned much at all.

----------


## Pepper Belly

I've decided to post every time I hear Beck mention Hitler (assuming I am on line). He just ranted again.

You'd think Hitler was the worst fiend to ever live in the world. This obsession with Nazis is all about Jews. We don't hear constant rants about Stalin or Pol Pot, do we...

----------


## NuYawka

> I've decided to post every time I hear Beck mention Hitler (assuming I am on line). He just ranted again.
> 
> You'd think Hitler was the worst fiend to ever live in the world. This obsession with Nazis is all about Jews. We don't hear constant rants about Stalin or Pol Pot, do we...


Maybe it's because Hitler's responsible for the death of more people in the World than anyone else. 

Ever.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Maybe it's because Hitler's responsible for the death of more people in the World than anyone else. 
> 
> Ever.


Not true at all.

Hitler's death toll was about 6 million.

Stalin's was, IIRC, about 20 million.  Mao's, about 40 million.

We don't hear so much about those; because the academic community just LUUUVS Communism.

----------

NuYawka (06-10-2015),Pepper Belly (06-10-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Maybe it's because Hitler's responsible for the death of more people in the World than anyone else. 
> 
> Ever.


Not even close, but thanks for responding like an adult.

----------


## NuYawka

> Not true at all.
> 
> Hitler's death toll was about 6 million.
> 
> Stalin's was, IIRC, about 20 million.  Mao's, about 40 million.
> 
> We don't hear so much about those; because the academic community just LUUUVS Communism.


I stand corrected (and embarrassed).

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I stand corrected (and embarrassed).


No need to be embarrassed. We speak of those things which we believe are true based on what we have been taught. It is natural to think Hitler was the worst human being to ever live because the entire world is filled with Holocaust museums.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> No need to be embarrassed. We speak of those things which we believe are true based on what we have been taught. It is natural to think Hitler was the worst human being to ever live because the entire world is filled with Holocaust museums.


So, since Onkel Adolf killed **ONLY** six million, he's actually an all-right guy.

Is that it?

Have you considered getting help for your issues?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So, since Onkel Adolf killed **ONLY** six million, he's actually an all-right guy.
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> Have you considered getting help for your issues?


Hitler was a lunatic. The issue is how he mysteriously became the worst boogeyman to ever live, because as bad as he was he was far from the worst.

Make up your mind on your own position.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Hitler was a lunatic. The issue is how he mysteriously became the worst boogeyman to ever live, because as bad as he was he was far from the worst.
> 
> Make up your mind on your own position.


There comes a point where making quantitative estimates of the "badness" is silly.  Six million versus forty million...can we agree that BOTH are so horrible as to be beyond evaluation?

No?  Of course not...not for a crypto-Nazi who wants to stir up more antisemitic lunacy.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Not true at all.
> 
> Hitler's death toll was about 6 million.
> 
> Stalin's was, IIRC, about 20 million.  Mao's, about 40 million.
> 
> We don't hear so much about those; because the academic community just LUUUVS Communism.


Yep. Mao is difficult to nail down. Some say up 60 million.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> There comes a point where making quantitative estimates of the "badness" is silly.  Six million versus forty million...can we agree that BOTH are so horrible as to be beyond evaluation?
> 
> No?  Of course not...not for a crypto-Nazi who wants to stir up more antisemitic lunacy.


Crypto Nazi...hahahahahahahha!!!!!! You think if I was a Nazi I would give two fucks if you knew it?

Try discussing the issue (or just stay the fuck out of it) without trying to paint people with false motives or ad hominem attacks.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I couldn't care less if Israel does or doesn't exist, so I'm not so much an anti-Zionist as I am an American anti-Zionist. Leave them to take care of themselves. Leave me out of it.
> 
> But actually, this really is about Beck. I believe his addicitive personality makes him go nutso over whatever is his obsession du jour, presently Mormonism and Israel.


A few years ago after GB went to Israel he came away from the visit saying that the entire problem with the Israel/Palestinian impasse was due to Islam.

I emailed him and said that I loved his show but he was going too far by blaming the Middle East furball on Islam.

That was in 2011, IINM.

Well, how many of you know that GB had been called anti-Semitic before then?

He got educated and changed.

Since then I have also changed my POV after becoming educated on the true nature of Islam.

I now understand Beck's putting the blame on Islam was correct.

As you learn and grow you too may come to this same understanding.

It took me about four years.

How long do you think it will take you?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> A few years ago after GB went to Israel he came away from the visit saying that the entire problem with the Israel/Palestinian impasse was due to Islam.
> 
> I emailed him and said that I loved his show but he was going too far by blaming the Middle East furball on Islam.
> 
> That was in 2011, IINM.
> 
> Well, how many of you know that GB had been called anti-Semitic before then?
> 
> He got educated and changed.
> ...


It's not all or nothing. Islam is a problem, but Israel is not my problem.

This is really a complicated issue because I don't see myself siding with any of the players. It is unlikely I will ever change my mind, because I was coming from a position of supporting Israel my whole life.

I don't care if Israel exists or not, but if they are going survive it's up to them to stand up without American aid and blood.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Maybe it's because Hitler's responsible for the death of more people in the World than anyone else. 
> 
> Ever.



Hitler was trying to kill off the "less evolved" humans and the "defective" humans to breed the "Master Race"

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> It's not all or nothing. Islam is a problem, but Israel is not my problem.
> 
> This is really a complicated issue because I don't see myself siding with any of the players. It is unlikely I will ever change my mind, because I was coming from a position of supporting Israel my whole life.
> 
> I don't care if Israel exists or not, but if they are going survive it's up to them to stand up without American aid and blood.


When a country accepts US aid we then have a way to influence their policies.

What do you think might happen if the Israelis were able to do what they wanted without US _interference_?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> When a country accepts US aid we then have a way to influence their policies.
> 
> What do you think might happen if the Israelis were able to do what they wanted without US _interference_?


I sincerely do not care. Besides, your hypothetical will never come true because AIPAC controls US foreign policy in the ME.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015),sooda (06-10-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I sincerely do not care. Besides, your hypothetical will never come true because AIPAC controls US foreign policy in the ME.


I sincerely believe you do not wish to answer the question because you suspect the Israelis would solve their problem once and for all without our help.

And I sincerely do not think your life and way of life would survive unchanged by the results of Israel taking matters into her own hands if her enemies ever moved on her again.

And if you are a Liberal you probably care more about winning the point than saving Israel.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I sincerely believe you do not wish to answer the question because you suspect the Israelis would solve their problem once and for all without our help.
> 
> And I sincerely do not think your life and way of life would survive unchanged by the results of Israel taking matters into her own hands if her enemies ever moved on her again.
> 
> And if you are a Liberal you probably care more about winning the point than saving Israel.


I'm Libertarian.

I don't know what would happen, and I don't care. That is the truth. None of it would affect my life were we not so obsessed with biblical prophecy, and were Israel not so effective at selling their cause.

You can ask me anything and I will respond truthfully. My thoughts on US foreign policy have done a 180, gradually over the last decade or so. I'm not naive, I know what I would like to see happen, probably never will, but I feel compelled to speak my mind regardless.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Hitler was a lunatic. The issue is how he mysteriously became the worst boogeyman to ever live, because as bad as he was he was far from the worst.
> 
> Make up your mind on your own position.


He attacked not just all of continental Europe, but 4 continents were engaged in WWII.

Pol Pot? Mao?

You asked why. It isn't a mystery now to you.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> He attacked not just all of continental Europe, but 4 continents were engaged in WWII.
> 
> Pol Pot? Mao?
> 
> You asked why. It isn't a mystery now to you.


It's not a mystery to me and it's not because he attacked surrounding nations, because that is not what makes him so infamous.

----------


## sooda

> When a country accepts US aid we then have a way to influence their policies.
> 
> What do you think might happen if the Israelis were able to do what they wanted without US _interference_?


I think they might shut up and stop threatening all their neighbors.

----------


## Trinnity

> I now understand Beck's putting the blame on Islam was correct.
> 
> As you learn and grow you too may come to this same understanding.
> 
> It took me about four years.
> 
> How long do you think it will take you?


I figured it out in 2001.

----------


## Sheldonna

> It's not all or nothing. Islam is a problem, but Israel is not my problem.
> 
> This is really a complicated issue because I don't see myself siding with any of the players. It is unlikely I will ever change my mind, because *I was coming from a position of supporting Israel my whole life.*
> 
> * I don't care if Israel exists or not*, but if they are going survive it's up to them to stand up without American aid and blood.


You do realize (I hope)....

how illogical and contradictory your comments here sound to, if not some of us, at least to me.  Right?

So after supporting Israel your whole life, you NOW don't care if Israel exists (or continues to exist) or not.

What changed?  And sorry, but no, I haven't been paying attention to your other, prior posts on this.  Ergo my question.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Well this is the Op-ed section so I thought I'd toss something there that I have thought about.
> 
> You are correct that Beck is right on a lot of things. I never stated otherwise.


Pardon my (yet another) question....but....

your top post claims that Beck is insane.   Now you state that Beck is right (correct) on a lot of things.  

My question is, I guess....how can someone that is truly insane be correct about a "lot" of things?   Wouldn't it logically follow that, if someone was truly insane....that their ideas about a "lot" (if not most or all) of things would also be insane?  I'm confused.

----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

> You do realize (I hope)....
> 
> how illogical and contradictory your comments here sound to, if not some of us, at least to me.  Right?
> 
> So after supporting Israel your whole life, you NOW don't care if Israel exists (or continues to exist) or not.
> 
> What changed?  And sorry, but no, I haven't been paying attention to your other, prior posts on this.  Ergo my question.


What changed was getting educated on just how much power Israel has over our foreign policy. I was a right-wing hawk, so I supported our support of Israel. It's not a contradiction in my stance, but an evolution.

I fully realize I have few allies in my beliefs and it's not like I enjoy being the odd man out and having everyone come at me, but I speak my mind.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Pardon my (yet another) question....but....
> 
> your top post claims that Beck is insane.   Now you state that Beck is right (correct) on a lot of things.  
> 
> My question is, I guess....how can someone that is truly insane be correct about a "lot" of things?   Wouldn't it logically follow that, if someone was truly insane....that their ideas about a "lot" (if not most or all) of things would also be insane?  I'm confused.


Very intelligent people can also be wacky. People are not all of one thing, my friend. John Wayne Gacy was highly intelligent, highly successful, and oh, yeah, he liked to rape and murder boys in his spare time.

----------


## Dan40

> Very intelligent people can also be wacky. People are not all of one thing, my friend. John Wayne Gacy was highly intelligent, highly successful, and oh, yeah, he liked to rape and murder boys in his spare time.


Rough crowd

----------


## Sheldonna

> What changed was getting educated on just how much power Israel has over our foreign policy. I was a right-wing hawk, so I supported our support of Israel. It's not a contradiction in my stance, but an evolution.
> 
> I fully realize I have few allies in my beliefs and it's not like I enjoy being the odd man out and having everyone come at me, but I speak my mind.


You're entitled to speak your mind and in fact, it is encouraged here.  We like the debate.

But here is yet another question.  Considering the anti-Israel, or more specifically the anti-Netty, stance that the current president has re: Israel, don't you think that the "power" Israel had in the past has dwindled?  And if you don't think so, how, exactly, is that power still being wielded?  Cause I don't see it.  I see a president that is anything but pro-Israel.

----------


## Calypso Jones

but beck doesn't do that.  HE warns people about what he thinks is coming and if I am not mistaken, he's been right more often than wrong.    Besides.  The left is already crazy so what difference does it make at this point.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Yeah, what difference does it make at this point. 
Hillary_old_aunt_look.jpg

----------

NuYawka (06-10-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You're entitled to speak your mind and in fact, it is encouraged here.  We like the debate.
> 
> But here is yet another question.  Considering the anti-Israel, or more specifically the anti-Netty, stance that the current president has re: Israel, don't you think that the "power" Israel had in the past has dwindled?  And if you don't think so, how, exactly, is that power still being wielded?  Cause I don't see it.  I see a president that is anything but pro-Israel.


I see Barrack Obama as an educated imbecile, who has no real allegiance to the US or any of our allies including Israel. I think his gal pal Val is a sick Persian bitch. I despise all of them. The fact is, we are allied with Israel (whether I agree with it or not) and his strange positioning across the political spectrum is worrisome. I don't hate Israel, but I think he does.

Not sure if that answers your questions.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Very intelligent people can also be wacky. People are not all of one thing, my friend. John Wayne Gacy was highly intelligent, highly successful, and oh, yeah, he liked to rape and murder boys in his spare time.


Yeah....I don't think so, but that's just me...heh.

Just watched "Infamous" last nite about Truman Capote's 'affair' with a death-row murderer of four innocent people.  In my opinion (humble though it is)....anyone that murders "in their spare time" is anything BUT intelligent or artistic (Perry fancied himself to be an artiste).  I label it more a case of extreme cunning vs. intelligence.  And anyone (like Capote) that develops a "love" relationship with such a sociopath is just as nuts as they are.  But again....that's just me.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> but beck doesn't do that.  HE warns people about what he thinks is coming and if I am not mistaken, he's been right more often than wrong.    Besides.  The left is already crazy so what difference does it make at this point.


The difference it makes is I seek truth, so I have no issue saying beck is right on a lot and wrong on plenty. It's the same reason why I don't hold it against people here when they disagree with or act out like children because they don't agree with my stance on any given subject, so I will still LIKE a post of theirs if I agree with it or engage in conversation on a a subject where we agree.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I see Barrack Obama as an educated imbecile, who has no real allegiance to the US or any of our allies including Israel. I think his gal pal Val is a sick Persian bitch. I despise all of them. The fact is, we are allied with Israel (whether I agree with it or not) and his strange positioning across the political spectrum is worrisome. I don't hate Israel, but I think he does.
> 
> *Not sure if that answers your questions*.


Yes, thanks for shedding light on the issue/question(s).

Speaking of Obama being an "educated" imbecile....can you just imagine how many hours upon hours he must have had to be grilled/trained re: 'public speaking and speech-making' either on or off teleprompter....hehe.  I bet even his string-handlers were ready to strangle him!

----------

Pepper Belly (06-10-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Yeah....I don't think so, but that's just me...heh.
> 
> Just watched "Infamous" last nite about Truman Capote's 'affair' with a death-row murderer of four innocent people.  In my opinion (humble though it is)....anyone that murders "in their spare time" is anything BUT intelligent or artistic (Perry fancied himself to be an artiste).  I label it more a case of extreme cunning vs. intelligence.  And anyone (like Capote) that develops a "love" relationship with such a sociopath is just as nuts as they are.  But again....that's just me.


Some of the most intelligent people to ever have lived border on insanity. I think Obama for instance is highly intelligent, but he's a fucking moron when it comes to anything the requires common sense. That's not him being stupid, that's his emotions overriding his intellect.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Pardon my (yet another) question....but....
> 
> your top post claims that Beck is insane.   Now you state that Beck is right (correct) on a lot of things.  
> 
> My question is, I guess....how can someone that is truly insane be correct about a "lot" of things?   Wouldn't it logically follow that, if someone was truly insane....that their ideas about a "lot" (if not most or all) of things would also be insane?  I'm confused.


Oddly enough, it could always fit a pattern, say, ohhh, I don't know...."Hitler was insane, but he was right about a lot of things", just as a possible position to be taken by some, depending on the message they are looking to deliver.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Yes, thanks for shedding light on the issue/question(s).
> 
> Speaking of Obama being an "educated" imbecile....can you just imagine how many hours upon hours he must have had to be grilled/trained re: 'public speaking and speech-making' either on or off teleprompter....hehe.  I bet even his string-handlers were ready to strangle him!


What amazes me, is that the plurality of the electorate either do not see that or don't care. His stumbling off prompter makes GW Bush sound like William F Buckley.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Oddly enough, it could always fit a pattern, say, ohhh, I don't know...."Hitler was insane, but he was right about a lot of things", just as a possible position to be taken by some, depending on the message they are looking to deliver.


The only good thing I can say about Hitler was that he had great style. Visual style. Other than that he destroyed his own nation.

----------


## Dan40

> What amazes me, is that the plurality of the electorate either do not see that or don't care. His stumbling off prompter makes GW Bush sound like William F Buckley.


W. F. Buckley was NOT easy listening.  Content fine, delivery,,,,,,,,daunting.

odumbo without the teleprompter, is zero content, ahh, ahh, ugg, ahh, ummn, delivery terrible.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> W. F. Buckley was NOT easy listening.  Content fine, delivery,,,,,,,,daunting.


No, but he never sounded stupid. I loved that guy. My first political mentor.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Some of the most intelligent people to ever have lived border on insanity. I think Obama for instance is highly intelligent, but he's a fucking moron when it comes to anything the requires common sense. That's not him being stupid, that's his emotions overriding his intellect.


Ah, but is he really intelligent?  Or is it his string-handlers feeding him what to say over an earpiece?  I've seen him off teleprompter and I've seen him stumble and fumble his words when it seemed the guy on the other end of the wire must have taken a taco/sushi break...lol.  It's not that Obama's that intelligent.  He's a fake/phony product foisted upon us by those who seeked (and succeeded) to deceive us.  

He's been trained (like a circus critter) for HOURS to do what he does.  He's been handed every 'leg up' one could imagine.  Hell, most of the legislation that was passed under his name in Illinois was handed/given to him as he showed up (occasionally) to vote present. 

 Can't remember the name of the black senator that mentored him there, but I recall reading about how this black senator went around and coerced (bribed?) other senators to turn over their legislation/bills to Barry so he could have his name on it.  If Obama were really that intelligent, he'd be bragging and proud to tout his college record and credentials.  Instead of rushing to seal them his 1st day in office.  Think about it.

----------

NuYawka (06-11-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> What amazes me, is that the plurality of the electorate either do not see that or don't care. *His stumbling off prompter makes GW Bush sound like William F Buckley*.


Exactly that.  But the leftist media and sycophants will always excuse Barry for any of his stumbles.  Hell, if they end up getting stuck with Hillary, they'll be excusing her blatant criminality, as well.  It must be wearying to have to constantly defend the indefensible.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> The only good thing I can say about Hitler was that he had great style. Visual style. Other than that he destroyed his own nation.


Just as Obama is destroying the USA.  Only, the USA is not, by any means, Obama's nation.  Just Obama's target.

And I believe that even Hitler was not a "natural born citizen" of Germany.  He was Austrian.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Exactly that.  But the leftist media and sycophants will always excuse Barry for any of his stumbles.  Hell, if they end up getting stuck with Hillary, they'll be excusing her blatant criminality, as well.  It must be wearying to have to constantly defend the indefensible.


I think Obama has a high functioning mind (natural intelligence) and he stumbles when he is trying to evade the truth. He also stutters as a style technique among a friendly crowd when he's trying to appear "folksy". This is not to say that he cannot lie without stammering, because as a sociopath his default response to any conflict is to lie. But see to him THOSE lies are natural lies, they come as easy as the next breath. He only stammers when he is pretending to be something or someone other than who he truly is. I don't know if I explained that well, but maybe you can the difference as I have explained it.

----------


## Pepper Belly

To not know the word corpsman (corpse man) for instance is ignorance and carelessness, not stupidity. He clearly did not recognize the word (difficult as that is to believe) and he was too indifferent about the subject to ask someone. He could not care less about the soldiers of this nation that he believes perpetrates evil as routine.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I think Obama has a high functioning mind (natural intelligence) and he stumbles when he is trying to evade the truth. He also stutters as a style technique among a friendly crowd when he's trying to appear "folksy". This is not to say that he cannot lie without stammering, because as a sociopath his default response to any conflict is to lie. But see to him THOSE lies are natural lies, they come as easy as the next breath. He only stammers when he is pretending to be something or someone other than who he truly is. I don't know if I explained that well, but maybe you can the difference as I have explained it.


Well I do know that the few times he has told the truth, that "truth" rolled off his silver tongue like butter.  For instance....the time he mentioned being close to "fundamentally transforming America".  So yeah, those natural lies come easy to the ahole.   Those ingrained leftist agenda items are always going to come naturally to him.  But it also seemed a 'smooth lie' when he lied about Obamacare....continually.  Let's face it.  He's a born liar....among other things.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Well I do know that the few times he has told the truth, that "truth" rolled off his silver tongue like butter.  For instance....the time he mentioned being close to "fundamentally transforming America".  So yeah, those natural lies come easy to the ahole.   Those ingrained leftist agenda items are always going to come naturally to him.  But it also seemed a 'smooth lie' when he lied about Obamacare....continually.  Let's face it.  He's a born liar....among other things.


Yes, he had no trouble saying "the cops acted stupidly". That flowed like Niagra Falls.

Obama learned to lie from a young age. He had to pretend all sorts of things in order to fit in with kids who lived normal lives. I have personally dealt with people whose father walked out early in their lives; I have even attempted to befriend some. But their pathology is so deeply ingrained, that they simply cannot be trusted. It varies with different people and it also depends on who picks up the slack when the family unit is destroyed. Think about it, his father was never there and his mother had "better things to do" than parent him. Very sad. Then his grandmother coddled him, so he is the hurt little boy who also thinks he's God's gift. A strange dichotomy, and a pathology that makes all of us suffer.

As I said in the first post, Beck is right about a lot (he's still nuts) and one of the things he nailed was Obama. Little Barry did not grow up playing baseball, watching war movies (or he would have know 'corpsman'), or celebrating July 4th. He has no positive emotional connection to what it is to be an American. it doesn't help that his tranny "wife" hates the white race.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015),Sheldonna (06-10-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I see Barrack Obama as an educated imbecile, who has no real allegiance to the US or any of our allies including Israel. I think his gal pal Val is a sick Persian bitch. I despise all of them. The fact is, we are allied with Israel (whether I agree with it or not) and his strange positioning across the political spectrum is worrisome. I don't hate Israel, but I think he does.
> 
> Not sure if that answers your questions.


That answers it for me. At least your enmity is in the right place.

----------

Pepper Belly (06-11-2015)

----------


## old wood

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


   Beck is DAMN SMART...at pandering to paranoid fools and making money at it.  That is.. I reckon.. a form of SMART.  .  He's got NO quality knowledge or info but he's still a  very well paid scam artist.   You can say as much for Alex Jone.. for WND.. and Rush is the MASTER when it comes to milking rednecks for $.  Rush's specialty...is CONTEMPT.    Losers NEED, desperately...to feel ELITE...privy to inside stuff.. better than those who are actually FAR more smart-competant.

----------


## NuYawka

> Beck is DAMN SMART...at pandering to paranoid fools and making money at it.  That is.. I reckon.. a form of SMART.  .  He's got NO quality knowledge or info but he's still a  very well paid scam artist.   You can say as much for Alex Jone.. for WND.. and Rush is the MASTER when it comes to milking rednecks for $.  Rush's specialty...is CONTEMPT.    Losers NEED, desperately...to feel ELITE...privy to inside stuff.. better than those who are actually FAR more smart-competant.


Lol, wow, your post reeks on so many levels.

----------


## Dan40

> Beck is DAMN SMART...at pandering to paranoid fools and making money at it.  That is.. I reckon.. a form of SMART.  .  He's got NO quality knowledge or info but he's still a  very well paid scam artist.   You can say as much for Alex Jone.. for WND.. and Rush is the MASTER when it comes to milking rednecks for $.  Rush's specialty...is CONTEMPT.    Losers NEED, desperately...to feel ELITE...privy to inside stuff.. better than those who are actually FAR more smart-competant.


Did you say.............

obama is DAMN SMART...at pandering to paranoid fools and making money at it.  That is.. I reckon.. a form of SMART.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Beck is DAMN SMART...at pandering to paranoid fools and making money at it.  That is.. I reckon.. a form of SMART.  .  He's got NO quality knowledge or info but he's still a  very well paid scam artist.   You can say as much for Alex Jone.. for WND.. and Rush is the MASTER when it comes to milking rednecks for $.  Rush's specialty...is CONTEMPT.    Losers NEED, desperately...to feel ELITE...privy to inside stuff.. better than those who are actually FAR more smart-competant.


I just had to +1 rep you. Never seen so many false statements, in just one paragraph. Kudos.

----------

Pepper Belly (06-12-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Beck is DAMN SMART...at pandering to paranoid fools and making money at it.  That is.. I reckon.. a form of SMART.  .  He's got NO quality knowledge or info but he's still a  very well paid scam artist.   You can say as much for Alex Jone.. for WND.. and Rush is the MASTER when it comes to milking rednecks for $.  Rush's specialty...is CONTEMPT.    Losers NEED, desperately...to feel ELITE...privy to inside stuff.. *better than those who are actually FAR more smart-competant*.


Pray tell, Woody who might fit this bill?

*competant(sic)


*

----------


## Subdermal

> Beck is DAMN SMART...at pandering to paranoid fools and making money at it.  That is.. I reckon.. a form of SMART.  .  He's got NO quality knowledge or info but he's still a  very well paid scam artist.   You can say as much for Alex Jone.. for WND.. and Rush is the MASTER when it comes to milking rednecks for $.  Rush's specialty...is CONTEMPT.    Losers NEED, desperately...to feel ELITE...privy to inside stuff.. better than those who are actually FAR more smart-competant.


On the other hand, that Rachel Maddow...she's spot on, amirite? 

 :Yawn:

----------


## Pepper Belly

Update, Beck is back on NAZI-talk. I'm telling you this is a form of Tourette's.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Update, Beck is back on NAZI-talk. I'm telling you this is a form of Tourette's.


You mean this frothing and foaming at the mouth over talk-radio commentators?

You ought to join up with that other ACORN poster - who wants to have Rush Limbaugh tried by the UN as a war criminal, or something.

Could be the start of a beautiful friendship.  Or maybe more...you can't control who you love... :Gayfight: 
 :Gay:

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You mean this frothing and foaming at the mouth over talk-radio commentators?
> 
> You ought to join up with that other ACORN poster - who wants to have Rush Limbaugh tried by the UN as a war criminal, or something.
> 
> Could be the start of a beautiful friendship.  Or maybe more...you can't control who you love...


I like Rush and agree with most of Beck's commentaries, so your gay little fit fell on deaf ears.

----------


## BTM

> See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


He has a firm grip on the dangers we face. Not insane at all.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> He has a firm grip on the dangers we face. Not insane at all.


Like his "promptings".

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm angry at Beck.   I do think he is right on many items.  I don't think he's crazy.  IF you compare him to anyone on msnbc or left talk radio, he's the sanest man in the room.

I think he picks up on the problem but he's not good at giving solutions to his listeners.   Or maybe my ears are just shut to it at this time.  He's not a prophet.

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm angry at Beck.


Why?

No, he's not a prophet. Who said he is?  :Thinking:

----------


## BTM

> Like his "promptings".


He's been successful at activism.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> He's been successful at activism.


Yes he has. He also traded an addiction to drugs and alcohol for an addiction to the most bizarre "mainstream" sect of Christianity in this country. 

Strange dude.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yes he has. He also traded an addiction to drugs and alcohol for an addiction to the most bizarre "mainstream" sect of Christianity in this country. 
> 
> Strange dude.


Yah.  What kind of square dweeb would give up alcohol or drugs, for Jesus?

Smoke pot, much?

----------


## Canadianeye

> He's been successful at activism.


I don't suppose this is all that difficult to understand, tactically. For decades the left has tossed around Nazism at the right in every situation imaginable.

Those of us that have been around for a while, have heard it and read it time after time after time.

Beck is applying a label, just like the kings of label making (the left) have been doing for as long as I can remember. In a similar vein, the same process has been going on regarding race.

Applying race to every scenario involving conservatives has been a feast for the left, however, tactically for a few years now, the right has been applying the label correctly on the left, citing specifically the real history of racist Democrats, and how now they vote harvest minorities for political gain.

There probably isn't a day that goes by on this forum (and most others I suspect) that that is not being stated, over and over and over. Applying the label to them, and rightly so.

----------


## Trinnity

> Yes he has. He also traded an addiction to drugs and alcohol for an addiction to the most bizarre "mainstream" sect of Christianity in this country. 
> 
> Strange dude.


How shallow.

You don't have the ability to judge his faith. It's just too personal. Can you see inside his heart?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Yah.  What kind of square dweeb would give up alcohol or drugs, for Jesus?
> 
> Smoke pot, much?


He gave up Jim Beam for Joseph Smith.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> How shallow.
> 
> You don't have the ability to judge his faith. It's just too personal. Can you see inside his heart?


It's typical for addictive people to replace one form of stupidity for another, so Beck's embracing of Mormonism signifies a need to be controlled. Yes, Mormons are strange in their beliefs. Doesn't mean they aren't also nice people.

----------


## Karl

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


In the truck I ocassionally listen to Glenn Beck in that it's usually Mid Morning before rush and I think he's more interesting than most local yokels or Johnathan Brandmeir

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's typical for addictive people to replace one form of stupidity for another, so Beck's embracing of Mormonism signifies a need to be controlled. Yes, Mormons are strange in their beliefs. Doesn't mean they aren't also nice people.


I'm guessing you would know.

What kind of stupidity did YOU give up, to immerse yourself in your crackpot political perspective?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I'm guessing you would know.
> 
> What kind of stupidity did YOU give up, to immerse yourself in your crackpot political perspective?


I gave up being a cheerleader for the skank GOP and it's mindless minions such as yourself. You are a total moron and you don't know it.

Do conservatives a favor and stay home on election days.

----------


## Karl

> I gave up being a cheerleader for the skank GOP and it's mindless minions such as yourself. You are a total moron and you don't know it.
> 
> Do conservatives a favor and stay home on election days.


dont worry @Pepper Belly he will probably be so WHACKED OUT on Painkillers to even think of making it  to the polls

----------


## Pepper Belly

> dont worry @Pepper Belly he will probably be so WHACKED OUT on Painkillers to even think of making it  to the polls


Well I don't wish that on him.

----------


## Karl

> Well I don't wish that on him.


I would because all the guy does is talk mother fucking SHIT and a class a jerk

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I would because all the guy does is talk mother fucking SHIT and a class a jerk


If he is unwell physically, as your previous post suggests, then maybe he's cranky from being in pain. I get very cranky when I don't feel well.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Cute, the suppositions.

Whacked out on painkillers?  I don't THINK so...even if I WANTED to be, I'm subject to drug testing.

But it's typical of lower intellects, to attack, not the ideas, but the man.  First Beck; and then, me.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Cute, the suppositions.
> 
> Whacked out on painkillers?  I don't THINK so...even if I WANTED to be, I'm subject to drug testing.
> 
> But it's typical of lower intellects, to attack, not the ideas, but the man.  First Beck; and then, me.


So then you are just an <<INSULT REMOVED>>. 

Thanks for the clarification.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So then you are just an <<insult removed>>. 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.


Uh...name-calling is a violation of rules.

Would you like a little time-out in the corner?
 @Calypso Jones

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Uh...name-calling is a violation of rules.
> 
> Would you like a little time-out in the corner?
>  @Calypso Jones


Calling teacher. Yeah, you are quite the master debater. 

Get a life.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Calling teacher. Yeah, you are quite the master debater. 
> 
> Get a life.


Pepper.   He knows the rules.   You can get your point across with a little more civility.  We suggest you take a look at the rules.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Pepper.   He knows the rules.   You can get your point across with a little more civility.  We suggest you take a look at the rules.


He knows he's impotent too.

Anyway, I believe calling an asshole an asshole is just being accurate, but I shall be more careful from here on out. I'm sure the little guy appreciates you removing the word.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> He knows he's impotent too.
> 
> Anyway, I believe calling an asshole an asshole is just being accurate, but I shall be more careful from here on out. I'm sure the little guy appreciates you removing the word.


No need to get all butt-hurt.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> No need to get all butt-hurt.


I'm not. I actually find it funny when grown adults run to mommy for help.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> He knows he's impotent too.


Oh, I'm quite as potent as you.  I have the FULL VOCABULARY of four-letter epithets; and I could use them in ways that would have Stephen King quoting ME.




> Anyway, I believe calling an asshole an asshole is just being accurate, but I shall be more careful from here on out. I'm sure the little guy appreciates you removing the word.


More of your playground swears.  Asshole.  Poopey-head.  

I could care less about removing the word.  I want to remove the juvenile who likes to turn from discussion into insults.

Like potty-mouth here.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Oh, I'm quite as potent as you.  I have the FULL VOCABULARY of four-letter epithets; and I could use them in ways that would have Stephen King quoting ME.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your playground swears.  Asshole.  Poopey-head.  
> 
> I could care less about removing the word.  I want to remove the juvenile who likes to turn from discussion into insults.
> 
> Like potty-mouth here.


Your debating skills are non-existent. Go back and read your flaccid posts to me from the start. 

And then feel free to find another thread to stink up with your MENSA-like mullet.

----------


## HoneyBee

[QUOTE=Pepper Belly;632019]I'm not. I actually find it funny when grown adults run to mommy for help.[/QUOT



we really should respect the rules. There aren't many.

----------


## Dan40

What was this thread about?

----------

NuYawka (07-11-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------

Pepper Belly (07-11-2015)

----------


## Invayne

I have a good friend whose brother worked for Beck. He said it was fun in the beginning, but he had to leave because Beck became hostile to his employees and just all-around batshit crazy. So yeah, he lost it....

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I have a good friend whose brother worked for Beck. He said it was fun in the beginning, but he had to leave because Beck became hostile to his employees and just all-around batshit crazy. So yeah, he lost it....


Someone I know was stupid enough to send Beck a handmade gift (a true work of art) and was surprised that even after repeated inquiries via email and Facebook the people that work for Beck could not even tell him if Beck got the gift. He knows it was delivered because of USPS tracking. So all this lovey dovey shit is just schtick.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015)

----------


## MrMike

I think Beck is too into himself in a weird way.  Can't stand the guy.

If he wasn't doing radio he'd likely be a really bad televangelist.

----------

Pepper Belly (07-11-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I think Beck is too into himself in a weird way.  Can't stand the guy.
> 
> If he wasn't doing radio he'd likely be a really bad televangelist.


I believe he thinks he is Chosen to lead the rabble. I think he is both delusional, and an opportunist. My friend who sent the gift was somewhat crushed that it was not even acknowledged by this guy who claims to be so upright and caring.

----------

Invayne (07-11-2015),MrMike (07-11-2015),sooda (07-11-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I believe he thinks he is Chosen to lead the rabble. I think he is both delusional, and an opportunist. My friend who sent the gift was somewhat crushed that it was not even acknowledged by this guy who claims to be so upright and caring.



Well said..............

----------

MrMike (07-11-2015),Pepper Belly (07-11-2015)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.



I too love the show.  It's funny and oftimes informative.  I just tune him out when he gets on his religious rants.

----------

Canadianeye (08-05-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

So Glenn Huckster is back on the air, preaching the End Times yet again, and it's all about Trump. God is giving US one last chance to do the right thing, kids, and apparently that means rejecting Donald.

Glenn Beck is insane.

----------


## sooda

> So Glenn Huckster is back on the air, preaching the End Times yet again, and it's all about Trump. God is giving US one last chance to do the right thing, kids, and apparently that means rejecting Donald.
> 
> Glenn Beck is insane.


Is Beck still selling dehydrated food kits for surviving the End Times?

----------

Pepper Belly (08-05-2015)

----------


## patrickt

I don't know Glenn Beck but he might be insane if he's into the end-of-times gig. But, I know enough about Donald Trump to know what he is and it isn't good.

----------

Corruptbuddha (08-05-2015),sooda (08-05-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

More Beck lunacy this morning. Not about Nazis (I know, strange huh?) but fawning all over Carly Fiorina and her response to his Trump questions.

You can never forget that for however much truth Beck "may" impart into the public discourse, he is, first and foremost, a showman, an actor playing the part of informer and using inflection and emotion as a tool by which he derives the desired effect to target his audience.

I just turned off the radio for fear of projectile vomiting.

----------

Invayne (10-01-2015),sooda (09-30-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

I like Beck and I think most of the time he's spot on. I don't like Fiorina though.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I like Beck and I think most of the time he's spot on. I don't like Fiorina though.


You should have heard the last half hour.

----------


## Canadianeye

> More Beck lunacy this morning. Not about Nazis (I know, strange huh?) but fawning all over Carly Fiorina and her response to his Trump questions.
> 
> You can never forget that for however much truth Beck "may" impart into the public discourse, he is, first and foremost, a showman, an actor playing the part of informer and using inflection and emotion as a tool by which he derives the desired effect to target his audience.
> 
> I just turned off the radio for fear of projectile vomiting.


Glenn Beck is a very visible, highly visible, I mean actually putting his life on the line highly visible supporter of Israel.

I think it is important to note that.

----------


## sooda

> I like Beck and I think most of the time he's spot on. I don't like Fiorina though.


I don't .. he dropped out of some third rate bible college after three months and spent the next decade as a drunk.. To me he's a poorly informed hysteric.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Glenn Beck is a very visible, highly visible, I mean actually putting his life on the line highly visible supporter of Israel.
> 
> I think it is important to note that.


In regards to me, of course.

I have made it clear that I think his vehement unthinking support of Israel is a sign of his mental illness.

----------

Invayne (10-01-2015),sooda (09-30-2015)

----------


## texmaster

He was busy sucking at the toes of Carley this morning.

----------


## patrickt

> I see you have uncovered yourself as an agenda poster....... a fervent anti-Zionist.


Anti-Zionist is a euphemism for fucking Jew for the anti-Semites.

It is amusing when an insane person is calling someone insane.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


Glenn Beck is still around?

Hadn't heard of him in years.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Anti-Zionist is a euphemism for fucking Jew for the anti-Semites.
> 
> It is amusing when an insane person is calling someone insane.


Hi Pat. Speaking of insane, what kind of moron leaves their supposed country of birth and their grown children behind, and cannot stop themselves from meddling in politics of the land they left?

----------


## MrMike

> Hi Pat. Speaking of insane, what kind of moron leaves their supposed country of birth and their grown children behind, and cannot stop themselves from meddling in politics of the land they left?



Which one (moron) did that?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Which one (moron) did that?


Ask Patrick.

----------


## Canadianeye

> In regards to me, of course.
> 
> I have made it clear that I think his vehement unthinking support of Israel is a sign of his mental illness.


Of course to you.

Beck has been talking about this for quite some time. Nothing is more important and all of it is in news daily, about Persia, oops, I mean Iran, oops, I mean Aryan.

Of course to you.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Of course to you.
> 
> Beck has been talking about this for quite some time. Nothing is more important and all of it is in news daily, about Persia, oops, I mean Iran, oops, I mean Aryan.
> 
> Of course to you.


It's possible to support neither Iran or Israel. It's possible that some people are simply sick of having their country involved in the Middle East at all, and sick of the American blood that has been shed and will continue to be shed.

It's possible, if one has a fully functioning mind.

----------

Invayne (10-01-2015),sooda (09-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Anti-Zionist is a euphemism for fucking Jew for the anti-Semites.
> 
> It is amusing when an insane person is calling someone insane.


Most "ISMS" are pernicious.........

----------


## patrickt

> Hi Pat. Speaking of insane, what kind of moron leaves their supposed country of birth and their grown children behind, and cannot stop themselves from meddling in politics of the land they left?


The kind of person a madman can't understand. Freedom isn't something you value so you can't understand why anyone does. I'm shocked your ancestors ever left Nuremburg.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It's possible to support neither Iran or Israel. It's possible that some people are simply sick of having their country involved in the Middle East at all, and sick of the American blood that has been shed and will continue to be shed.
> 
> It's possible, if one has a fully functioning mind.


Meddling and "being involved" are the whole problem...you are correct about that. Israel should have been left to wipe out the terrorists that live in and then nationalise The West Bank...Gaza...and Jerusalem a long time ago. Now...preventing Greater Israel from arriving...which it will...is gonna cost these meddling outsiders aplenty.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The kind of person a madman can't understand. Freedom isn't something you value so you can't understand why anyone does. I'm shocked your ancestors ever left Nuremburg.


A "madman", oh my. Yes, the tried and untrue tactic of desperation- bring on the silly hyperbole.

I cannot imagine leaving my family and home behind out of sheer selfishness. I guess that makes me insane.

----------


## Trinnity

> You should have heard the last half hour.


What did I miss, @Pepper Belly?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> What did I miss, @Pepper Belly?


He was practically having orgasms over his interview with Fiorina. I'm telling you the guy is not playing with a full deck.

----------


## Trinnity

I don't get that. What does he like about her? I see no evidence that she's a straight up constitutionalist.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm looking on her issue positions right now.....I don't know where she stands on what, except abortion....

http://www.ontheissues.org/Carly_Fiorina.htm

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/...nds-10-issues/

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I don't get that. What does he like about her? I see no evidence that she's a straight up constitutionalist.


It had nothing to do with her positions, he was literally gushing over her answering the questions he asked about Trump.

----------


## Trinnity

Supports No Child Left Behind & Race to the Top. (May 2015) FAILSupports less federal & more local control of education. (Sep 2010) GOOD

Examine the science; US can't act alone on global warming. (Sep 2010) *FAIL*
*Any fool who thinks "global warming" is real will never get my vote.
*http://www.ontheissues.org/Carly_Fiorina.htm

*Climate change:* It is real and manmade. But government has limited ability to address it.
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/carly-fiorina-believe-candidate-stands-10-issues/

If she's stupid enough OR PC enough to go along with that leftist hoax, not only will I not vote for her, but I'll speak out against her every chance I get. It's a total deal-breaker.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-01-2015),Invayne (10-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Glenn Beck is a very visible, highly visible, I mean actually putting his life on the line highly visible supporter of Israel.
> 
> I think it is important to note that.


Who gives a shit if anyone supports Israel? Are they the 51st state in the union? (don't bother...I already know the answer) The question is, does he support his own country over a foreign one....

----------

Pepper Belly (10-02-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Anti-Zionist is a euphemism for fucking Jew for the anti-Semites.
> 
> It is amusing when an insane person is calling someone insane.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Tell that to the Jews that don't support Zionism.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Who gives a shit if anyone supports Israel? Are they the 51st state in the union? (don't bother...I already know the answer) The question is, does he support his own country over a foreign one....


 I will say this some of  the ones with the least amount of understanding understand Him. How do they know this, He speaks to their heart. They may not know it or understand but I see it.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Tell that to the Jews that don't support Zionism.


 God open their eyes to His people. People who can see it's no mistake.

----------


## Roadmaster

I once told a person here there is now way she could see without Him. She is with Him now. Don't think for one moment He is not with you.

----------


## Pepper Belly

Presnetly Glenn is once again doing his best to oust Trump, but without saying it overtly as he sucks the toes of Fiorina. The other day it was Carson. I'd love to see Trump elected just to watch Beck's head explode.

----------


## MrMike

The MSM are pimping Carson this morning as taking the lead over Trump *nationally*.  Honestly, I believe this is just mass manipulation with the shucksters desperately doing their best to divide and unseat Trump.

While I like Carson and I like Trump, I have serious doubts about the polls tilting toward Carson, and think we are again being played by a MSM and their enablers who are seeking to water down whatever challenge Sir Hillary has in 2016.




> Presnetly Glenn is once again doing his best to oust Trump, but without saying it overtly as he sucks the toes of Fiorina. The other day it was Carson. I'd love to see Trump elected just to watch Beck's head explode.

----------

JustPassinThru (10-27-2015),Pepper Belly (10-27-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The MSM are pimping Carson this morning as taking the lead over Trump *nationally*.  Honestly, I believe this is just mass manipulation with the shucksters desperately doing their best to divide and unseat Trump.
> 
> While I like Carson and I like Trump, I have serious doubts about the polls tilting toward Carson, and think we are again being played by a MSM and their enablers who are seeking to water down whatever challenge Sir Hillary has in 2016.


I don't trust Carson.

----------


## MrMike

I like him as a person.  I don't see him being POTUS.




> I don't trust Carson.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I like him as a person.  I don't see him being POTUS.


He's not the person for the job, by a long shot. Honestly, that he chose to run tells me there is an arrogance there far beyond his acumen and understanding.

----------


## MrMike

Watch the MSM start to push this Carson vs Trump item forward.  Before long, they'll inject the race card into it to paint Trump as a racist.




> He's not the person for the job, by a long shot. Honestly, that he chose to run tells me there is an arrogance there far beyond his acumen and understanding.

----------


## patrickt

Insanity is not a bar to a successful radio or television program, running for president, or being a movie star.

----------


## patrickt

> I don't trust Carson.


Do you trust Donald Trump?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Do you trust Donald Trump?


I trust that if he were elected President he would uphold his duties and put the country first, and would work harder than any President ever has. In short, yes, I do trust him.

----------

Libhater (10-27-2015)

----------


## Libhater

> i trust that if he were elected president he would uphold his duties and put the country first, and would work harder than any president ever has. In short, yes, i do trust him.


dittos to that!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CBjeebies

Glenn Beck is not insane.  He's merely a marketer targeting easily led sheep towards his advertiserz.  He's making money because there are people buying what he's selling.  No worriez.

----------


## JustPassinThru

If Trump REALLY HAD dealt an investor dirty, the slimeball mediuh would have had him all over the place by now.

What they've had to settle for is made-up stories that deliberately confuse Trump Entertainment, a publicly-held corporation Donald had sold, with Trump the man.  And had HIM in court personally filing bankruptcy - which was interesting, since he owned nothing of the company at that point and was suing to remove his name from it.

No, I trust Donald Trump - more than I trust the lying media and those who read and believe it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Glenn Beck is not insane.  He's merely a marketer targeting easily led sheep towards his advertiserz.  He's making money because there are people buying what he's selling.  No worriez.


Sure.  People who think for themselves are sheep.

Why don't you crack open some of your spelling primers?  Or do you think that misspellings make you look smarter?  Sure.  Broken English makes you sound like a really-informed news reporter - like Jorge.  And conservatives are sheep.  People who mince in lockstep in the conga line, over the cliff of fiscal collapse...they're SMART.

Not.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Glenn Beck is not insane.  He's merely a marketer targeting easily led sheep towards his advertiserz.  He's making money because there are people buying what he's selling.  No worriez.


That just doesn't seem to add up, although for those who hate Jews and Israel it is easy to create a thread saying Beck is insane, and have people make claims within that thread that it is about being a marketer, targeting sheep.

The fact is, Beck put his life on the line with the Restoring Courage rally in Israel, under direct threats from Muslims in the region. He in fact had to change the location due to those threats from one area of one wall, to another area which offered at least a better safety and security advantage to Beck and his crew, and the audiences.

Yeah, a marketer, risking his life (and his fortunes) when he is already incredibly wealthy and could just be another talking head. Sure. OK.

The fact is, he put his money where his mouth is and stood with the courage of his convictions in the face of the enemy, and walked the walk and didn't just talk the talk.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> That just doesn't seem to add up, although for those who hate Jews and Israel it is easy to create a thread saying Beck is insane, and have people make claims within that thread that it is about being a marketer, targeting sheep.
> 
> The fact is, Beck put his life on the line with the Restoring Courage rally in Israel, under direct threats from Muslims in the region. He in fact had to change the location due to those threats from one area of one wall, to another area which offered at least a better safety and security advantage to Beck and his crew, and the audiences.
> 
> Yeah, a marketer, risking his life (and his fortunes) when he is already incredibly wealthy and could just be another talking head. Sure. OK.
> 
> The fact is, he put his money where his mouth is and stood with the courage of his convictions in the face of the enemy, and walked the walk and didn't just talk the talk.


BFD.

He has a Messiah Complex, worse than Obama.

----------


## Canadianeye

> BFD.
> 
> He has a Messiah Complex, worse than Obama.


Yes, it is a BFD. Any man who puts his life on the line, risks his fortune for this principles and convictions has earned the respect of some...and the hatred of those of lesser character, who are afraid to walk in a patriots shoes.

It's nobodies fault. It is just the way it is. Some men rise high above others, for whatever reasons.

Not everyone has it in them to be a true patriot.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Yes, it is a BFD. Any man who puts his life on the line, risks his fortune for this principles and convictions has earned the respect of some...and the hatred of those of lesser character, who are afraid to walk in a patriots shoes.
> 
> It's nobodies fault. It is just the way it is. Some men rise high above others, for whatever reasons.
> 
> Not everyone has it in them to be a true patriot.


He built his fortune selling ghost-written books, survival packs of undiestable food substitute, gold and Armageddon. He's a very smart and crafty Sideshow Barker, and an addict.

----------

sooda (10-27-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> He built his fortune selling ghost-written books, survival packs of undiestable food substitute, gold and Armageddon. He's a very smart and crafty Sideshow Barker, and an addict.


And insane. Don't forget the insane part.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## CBjeebies

> Sure.  People who think for themselves are sheep.
> 
> Why don't you crack open some of your spelling primers?  Or do you think that misspellings make you look smarter?  Sure.  Broken English makes you sound like a really-informed news reporter - like Jorge.  And conservatives are sheep.  People who mince in lockstep in the conga line, over the cliff of fiscal collapse...they're SMART.
> 
> Not.


Who is a newz reporter?  This is an online forum.  Are you saying you're a newz reporter?

Yah - that's what I'm talking about right there.  Beck's not insane, he's just millking the dim bulbs for all their worth.  Nothing wrong with that.  The guy haz a good business going.

----------

sooda (10-27-2015)

----------


## sooda

> He built his fortune selling ghost-written books, survival packs of undiestable food substitute, gold and Armageddon. He's a very smart and crafty Sideshow Barker, and an addict.


You nailed it......

----------

Pepper Belly (10-27-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> And insane. Don't forget the insane part.


Already stated in the OP. Did you forget already?

----------


## Canadianeye

> Who is a newz reporter?  This is an online forum.  Are you saying you're a newz reporter?
> 
> Yah - that's what I'm talking about right there.  Beck's not insane, he's just millking the dim bulbs for all their worth.  Nothing wrong with that.  The guy haz a good business going.


And don't forget he iz drawing the Jooz haterz out of the woodwork az well. That iz alwayz a pluz to see them slither out in the light of day.

Gotta know your enemy az the saying goez.

----------


## CBjeebies

LMAO - still cracking up that we're all suddenly NEWZ REPORTERZ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## patrickt

> If Trump REALLY HAD dealt an investor dirty, the slimeball mediuh would have had him all over the place by now.
> 
> What they've had to settle for is made-up stories that deliberately confuse Trump Entertainment, a publicly-held corporation Donald had sold, with Trump the man.  And had HIM in court personally filing bankruptcy - which was interesting, since he owned nothing of the company at that point and was suing to remove his name from it.
> 
> No, I trust Donald Trump - more than I trust the lying media and those who read and believe it.


While you like to whine that I don't understand bankruptcy I do realize it is intended to allow you, quite legally, to not pay lawful debts. That's why people lost over a billion dollars in Trump. I'm afraid "doing investors dirty" is apparently a liberal concept that I'm not familiar with. Donald Trump used Chapter 11 bankruptcy to not pay what was owed. The debt was restructured. That's what Chapter 11 is about.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/debtwire...y-memory-lane/

----------


## Katzndogz

> While you like to whine that I don't understand bankruptcy I do realize it is intended to allow you, quite legally, to not pay lawful debts. That's why people lost over a billion dollars in Trump. I'm afraid "doing investors dirty" is apparently a liberal concept that I'm not familiar with. Donald Trump used Chapter 11 bankruptcy to not pay what was owed. The debt was restructured. That's what Chapter 11 is about.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/debtwire...y-memory-lane/


There is your problem right there.   You have all bankruptcies confused with Chapter 7.

Out of the hundreds of businesses Trump has had over the years, four bankruptcies aren't worth mentioning.

----------


## JustPassinThru

He's not interested in learning the facts.

I guess he thinks that someone with a three-percent ownership share, should be WIPED OUT when the DIRECTORS, who are NOT that person, mismanage the company and bankrupt it.

No, the rich guy shouldn't just lose his investment, three percent of the total assets of the company.  He should be STRIPPED OF EVERYTHING, because he DARED involve himself with a business that FAILED.  

No, mister.  When a business fails and is liquidated, the shareholders lose their equity.  OF THAT BUSINESS.  If they have all their money tied up in that one business, they are wiped out.  If they have a diversified portfolio, they...JUST LOSE THAT PARTICULAR INVESTMENT.

Boy, that must burn you.  People getting RICH, while you're eating refried beans for breakfast in a mud-hut in Mexico.  Because you didn't plan and because you didn't understand investment or business.

----------


## Dos Equis

> For the most part, I like his show. He's smart, well-informed, and communicates well. He also has Nazi-on-the-brain. His odd religious fervor that replaced his drug addiction is pretty unsettling. He often talks of "promptings" which I gather are messages from God (or Joseph Smith). I have learned that Mor(m)ons are doomsday preppers which explains his unceasing fear rants. While these are mostly easy to laugh off, where they aren't is his maniacal Zionist rage. See, it doesn't matter how intelligent a person may be(clearly Beck is very smart), if along with that high functioning mind, a psychological mania of delusions also resides.


So tell us, who is more insane, Glenn Beck or Barak Obama?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So tell us, who is more insane, Glenn Beck or Barak Obama?


Beck. Obama is evil.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Beck. Obama is evil.


What is the difference?

----------

